# Cannabis By Nikon



## subcool

One of the reasons I got really excited about this site was the fact it really looks geared to pictures of our favorite plant.

Do you like rainbows?
I do so lets look at Cannabis in all the colors of a rainbow.

First Purple

This may take a few trys 

Sub


----------



## subcool

Slow but steady she taste really nice


----------



## subcool

This female is loaded down with seeds and was left almost 75 days and we were able to capture these amazing close ups of the seeds just forming.


----------



## subcool

I think maroon is next but then again I am smoking bubble:hubba:

Orange Velvet


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

thanks for those beautiful pictures!

:woohoo: :holysheep:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Great shots Subcool. :aok:  Gotta love those purple buds as they are just bursting with color and i'm sure the smoke is great as well. :hubba:  Keep them pics coming Subcool.  Did cold temps make the fan leaves on the Orange Velvet turn that color or do they turn on their own? *


----------



## Runbyhemp

Beautiful shots, what kinda camera are you using ?


----------



## subcool

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Great shots Subcool. :aok:  Gotta love those purple buds as they are just bursting with color and i'm sure the smoke is great as well. :hubba:  Keep them pics coming Subcool.  Did cold temps make the fan leaves on the Orange Velvet turn that color or do they turn on their own? *



Thanks BG
OV has this trait when finishing but absolutly cold temps and organic fade adds greatly to her looks

Here is an excerpt from an article I wrote about the Purple Craze

 Purple Cannabis is all the rage in the Nocal clubs and it is highly sought after by both consumers and producers, lets explore this phenomenon and learn some things about Cannabis and Color. Do we see any great demand for purple today? Not in normal things because theyre readily available but when it comes to Purple Pot its another story.
  Cannabis floral clusters are basically green, but changes may take place later in the season, which alter the color to include various shades. The intense green of chlorophyll usually hides the color of accessory pigments, Chlorophyll starts to loose its vibrant green color late in the season and anthocyanin pigments also contained in the tissues are uncovered and the amazing colors are produced at this time. Purple, resulting from anthocyanin accumulation, is extremely common in Cannabis, this color modification is usually triggered by seasonal change, and also can be influenced indoor by a temperature drop of between 20-30 degrees. 

 This does not mean, however, that Purple is controlled by environment alone and it can be passed on genetically. For purple color to develop upon maturation, a strain must have the genetically controlled metabolic potential to make anthocyanin pigments and be responsiveness to environmental change such as cold nighttime temps. This means a strain can have the genetic potential to change color but if conditions never exist you may never know it. I have grown Jacks Cleaner for a long time and when I moved west and it found some dramatically cooler temps I got a nice maroon/ purple coloring at maturity.

 There are other pigments that effect the color of mature cannabis for example Carotenoid is largely responsible for the yellow, orange, red, and brown colors in buds. I find this effect is much easier to accomplish in Organics and soil but in order to really call a strain Purple it needs to have more than colored outer leaves and the inner buds need to actually be Purple.

This is Sputnik 1 AKA "Pinky"


----------



## subcool

Runby I shoot with Nikon
I have a D-50, a D-80,

Lens 11-18 Wide, 50 MM macro, 105 Macro, 300MM Zoom
18-23 Working lens, Sigma Ring Flash



The first trick to inducing some good color change is what I like to call the &#8220;fade&#8221; this is when using an organic soil mix you achieve the perfect balance of N-P-K allowing the plant to use up all the available nitrogen and start loosing it&#8217;s Chlorophyll and the colored pigments are allowed to bleed through as the green fades. This can be achieved I am sure in Hydro as well but plants react so fast and absorb so well in water that its more normal for a hydro plant to be green and vibrant that multi colored like in soil organics.

  The second thing that can really make a huge difference is a large temperature swing between day time and night time temps. The nice thing is with a simple A/c unit and a well built bud room it&#8217;s pretty easy to chill a 12x12 room to 60 degrees year round. That same room running 3000 watts will have a day time temperature of between 80-85 degrees making a 25 degree temperature swing. This will easily unlock that fall color hidden inside a strain provided the genetic coding is also there. I have to say from experience it&#8217;s a trait of a large percentage of Cannabis that I have grown. Bringing in outside air in colder climates can also be helpful in adding some color as well as keeping bugs in check and a bud room can stand bitter cold if your not worried about reservoir temps.

  Last proper application of nutrients is very important if you jack up the N far into bud your not going to see this fading and you may even effect the taste I have found plants that faded to early actually tasted sweeter but then you hurt your yields. Using a good catalyst can also help a lot as the citric acid and sugars seem to speed up the maturation process I currently use sweet leaf at week 4 and week 6. There are many good products and many old timers even make up there own using cane sugar and citric acid but I think the big companies have better research to support there recipes.



This is Pinky once again:
She is featured on the cover of Big Book 3



Before you ask

No you can't buy these seeds any longer!


----------



## kubefuism

Awesome information in this thread.  I have learned alot from reading this. Thanks...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Great reading material Subcool. :aok: *


----------



## The Effen Gee

Subcool..

your my hero...Nicely done.


----------



## subcool

You may not have heard of the strain Jacks Cleaner, but among collectors of Elite genetics it has become somewhat of an urban legend. This is due to a few factors. The first is I grew it for many years before other respected growers tried it and let me know it was probably the best Sativa Hybrid in existence. In 1997 I had a gathering known in breeder circles as Jamaica 1 several respected under ground breeder/growers met at my place and we spent 3 days toking testing talking and feasting on BBQ and southern food. We had a un official judging and JC won every first place vote. Now maybe the guys were just being nice because I tossed the gig but I knew at least I had found a great strain. But where did it come from?
I got my first PC in about 1994 it was an Acer 133 and soon found a great deal of information on Cannabis, certainly not anything like today but it led me to grow chats where I met others that shared an interest for growing. One of the first I became close online friends with was a guy with the nick Skoosh. I was amazed that there was another seriously hard working tax paying Loyal American that waked and baked everyday of his adult life. We swapped stories online, toked while we typed and found out we both love ice cream. He offered me some seeds and over time traded around what we each had. He sent me about 200 seeds of a old strain called Skoosh that was pretty infamous in his circles and I started cracking large treys looking for a keeper. The make up of these seeds were Pluton, Lambs bread, Purple Haze, and Northern Lights. What mix or pattern these crosses occurred I am not sure. Most of what I found was not impressive, super thin spindly sativas and mutants with whorled leaves. I did find a few that seemed normal and grew them to maturity. Of all the seeds I started over a period of a year one phenotype stood out. It was a extremely resinous ultra lemon wonder. It reminded me of a house hold cleaner named Mr Clean So I named it The Cleaner. It had one poor trait and that was weak stems and smaller size. I had not yet read botany and we all thought breeders were smarter than god so it was just luck I had a Jack Herer male from Sensi Seeds that I was to lazy to kill and just placed in a dark garage. It refused to die so I placed a small 12 Cleaner clone with him and she produced about 35 seeds. 
From these I selected the best female and tossed all the males. From these was the Phenotype many now consider to be the holy grail of Cannabis, Jacks Cleaner is a large heavy producer with ultra white raised trichomes that actually give the plant a gooey appearance. Heavy citrus with over bearing lemon smell and taste I have yet to see anything like it. In 2003 we out crossed the P1 mother with a JC X blueberry offspring and created JC bx. This first stage back cross recently won third place in the 420 cup in Amsterdam by a grower named HOG. It had a 12 day cure and blew everyone away as he was an unknown in there neck of the woods. There is some confusion cause many that have the JC bx misstate the fact and say they have JC leaving off the BX indicating a back cross.
This year I started Space Queen by Vic a hybrid cross of Cindy-99 and Romulan. I never considered it something impressive but it has blown Jill and I away. It is extremely potent fast maturing and just an amazing flavor. Pineapples and mangos with a candy like fragrance it has become our stash smoke. We have now decided to cross the JC P1 with the best Space Queen male we found.. Many would argue you need thousands of plants to start with for selecting to be considered a True Breeder but I think 30 years of growing and a keen eye for recessive traits can compensate starting from a smaller gene pool and the feed back from our medical users backs up my theory.
You can see by the photos that JC is not a normal hemp dominant plant. Just the speed of resin production makes her somewhat of a freak .You can see how the large raised resin heads give some shots a glass effect. I will attempt to describe toking JC from a clean bong, the smoke is crisp and thick with a heavy lemon oiliness that seems to coat the sinuses with citrus, it is a bit harsh and tends to make me wince, then the expansion starts and if you took a small enough hit and dont cough the buzz is instant. At first the buzz is visual and very cerebral. Then the other side starts creeping and you feel as if you smoked some heavy indica. The munchies come on and after you eat plates full of bizarre food combinations you are ready for a nap. Once you are used to the high it has amazing analgesic properties and a good friend said it even made him last longer with his GF due to its pain relieving aspects.


----------



## subcool

[FONT=&quot]People always ask me what My favorite strain is?

Here is the answer..

The Incredible Tiny Bomb Great things sometimes come in small packages, and this phenotype of Space Jill (Space Queen) is I feel the best Cannabis I have ever smoked. I need give a huge disclaimer: This thing is absolutely the worst yielding plant I have ever grown; it's a double-edged sword. I grow two of these in one pot trying to conserve space and add to my head stash, but I have yet to get more than a jar full off one plant. One trick I employ is to place two plants in one pot, forming more heads to help yield more per square foot. Jill prefers the larger and more normal version we used to breed with, but I love this one. It is simply double coated in raised trichomes. It actually has so much resin that even extremely dry and cured, the weed seams to smolder in a bowl and not want to burn correctly. It is almost like your smoking resin or hash. I love the way this thing just sparkles in the flash. If you want to know how to find one of these, it's not easy. They are hidden away in the Space Jill seeds. This phenotype is extremely recessive, and then your going to have to keep the runt of the litter. "You were my pills, you were my thrills. You were my hope baby, you were my smoke." Well this plant absolutely dropped the bomb on me because if I had any sanity, I'd toss her and replace with something larger. But to date this is the one that sets me off. This girl has a taste similar to Genius and Apollo, but it's more concentrated and the tart taste is more sour than any diesel I have ever smoked, including sour D and catpiss. It also has an underlying sweet tang that is very pleasant as it rolls across the tongue and the exhale is even very sweet and tart. I have been asked before if this phenotype can be found in Space Jill and I am happy to report it definitely can. Tiny has become legend. Several people have a phenotype that resembles mine, and they describe the same traits. The lavender coloring in some of these shots is from organics and cooler night temps. If I have her placed away from the A/C unit, she doesn't turn this shade. I can also see just a hint of Romulan from time to time. As if you couldn't tell I like it, it seems to carry a slight hashy spicy taste that is well over shadowed by the sour and sweet. Now here is the other side of the coin: The other version that Jill prefers to call simply C. It has a over whelming Cherry flavor, and a much larger yield. A few friends who recently sampled her for the first time were completely blown away, and one considers it his all time favorite smoke. The only problem with this plant is I always run out of it long before anything else. The largest plant I had grown was well over five feet with at least six heads, and the total dry weight was 40 grams. That same harvest I pulled six zipps off a JC. I sent this to the guy that sent me Apollo-13, and he also couldn't get it to make big fun. But he agreed it's simply so potent so tasty and so unique, he added it to his stash as his #1 personal smoke. People are always asking if I would breed with this plant. Well to be honest I am positive it's located in the Space Queen f2's. Even though we used the largest and slightly different phenotype to breed with, when you grow out the f2's your going to get a slight variation. The smaller phenotypes that are more resinous, harder buds and a more triangular shape that's closer to the Romulan side of things, as the larger and rounded buds are to me more a Cindy trait. I have a weird theory I will share with you, but it has very little scientific basis and is based more on my observations. It seems when you grow out a lot of seeds, the strain has an infinite amount of potency to be distributed. The larger, leafier females that yield more and grow fastier and easier are NEVER as potent as the smaller strains that seem to put more effort into resin production and less into yield. 
 [/FONT]


----------



## Timmyjg6

Wow!!!!


----------



## The Effen Gee

Are we getting the book for free here?


----------



## subcool

. Therefore these strains are potent as hell, and this is the foundation of how I select my mother plants. There are certainly always exceptions like Jacks Cleaner that is extremely potent and yields well. And there are certainly many others, but take Og kush. I don't grow it, but isn't it a PIA to grow and low yielding? Think of all the super potent extremely resinated strains that don't yield great: G-13, Apollo, Genius, OG Kush and others are all known to be incredibly potent. It's a theory anyway. Growing safely now in a legal med garden, I have been able to grow out some of my genetic stash over and over again. And tweaking each plants soil mix, I am able to maximize the yield of plants that in the past were known as low yielding. This is the case with the phenotype. By lowering her initial nutrient level (cooler soil) and not feeding her anything until day 30, where she received a nice blast of High P poo stew with assorted organic goodies like Sweet Leaf. She responded well to the easy treatment, and I have doubled the yield on her. Every time I harvested her, I would make small adjustments. And I continued to increase her yields to almost three jars just before we built our new rooms. It's a Gas Now we added CO2 (use a consistent abbreviation Co2 or CO2. Choose one and stick with it). are running in the new room. Temps run around 74 degrees and below to control bugs. I read a thread that said co2 wasn't helpful in low temps, but I am going to have to disagree. I have never seen a Tiny Bomb this size. Now keep in mind she had an extended veg under flo's, while we moved over to new place and built the new rooms. But I am certain the co2 added to the girth of the buds. This proves that even with a smaller phenotype you can still learn to maximize her yields, if you just watch the plant and listen to what it tells you by how it reacts to its environment and treatment.


----------



## subcool

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Are we getting the book for free here?



lets call its a preview 
Actually Ed only allowed me 40 strains and I have some 90 in my picture files


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I have some GoothunderxVortex. After seeing your pics I can't wait to grow them out now. Any idea who made the cross?


----------



## subcool

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I have some GoothunderxVortex. After seeing your pics I can't wait to grow them out now. Any idea who made the cross?



Big hearted socal Breeder named Gooeybreeder 

I hear good things about the cross too!


----------



## snuggles

Hey man I appreciate this, it's cool getting the inside story LOL. How you find the time or space is beyond me, you must be a busy man. I will definitely be buying the book to go along with the rest of my selection. You've written some stuff here and there before haven't you?


----------



## subcool

snuggles said:
			
		

> Hey man I appreciate this, it's cool getting the inside story LOL. How you find the time or space is beyond me, you must be a busy man. I will definitely be buying the book to go along with the rest of my selection. You've written some stuff here and there before haven't you?



I have been writing for Hightimes and Heads and Skunk and Treating yourself magazine now for almost 3 years this will be my first book though and it looks really cool its awesome so many of you are interested in it as well.

making my day guys


----------



## subcool

I hope I dont bore anyone with these images I have been growing this plant a very long time.

A Genetic Lift Off​ Apollo-13​ ​ ​  Apollo-13 is one of those strains a grower could spend his life learning and one I have been working with for a long time now. The cutting we have is old and hard to work with. She is a bit picky on nutrients and has an almost vine like growth creating a very wide sagging bush that needs a lot of support to keep her from having bud flop. She has a very distinct peppery, yet also a funky rotting fruit smell. She has many different expressions according to environment. She can go from being very fox tailed with dread like airy buds in a warm room to hard tight colas in perfect conditions. She prefers a daytime temperature of around 75 degrees but does not like chilly nighttime temperatures like some strains. As she approaches harvest her fan leaves will sag and curl under making trimming a time consuming process but every bit of her smaller leaves are covered in resin that yields a red bubble hash that has to be tried to believe. Her downside is trimming. I spend a good 4 hours on just the upper portion when harvesting. The buds are covered in swirling curled sticky leaves that take loads of concentration and small scissors to clean up. I focus hard to remove all the sugar leaf as my main goal here is Bubble! I have noticed that actual sugar leaf makes the best hash. When I use pure bud I never get the same yields as with trim leaf. I think its almost a waste. So my buds get cleaned well to make more Apollo-Bubble.
  The original information on this Brothers Grimm strain states that only 500 seeds were ever made so to have an original cutting is a big deal. Brothers Grimm are responsible for the famous Cindy99 and a few other killer hybrids and they were big on back crossing to there mother plants to improve stability by Cubing a clone only strain. Apollo-13 is Genius x p-75 the 75 indicates that 75% of the desired traits will be determined by the male that has been back crossed twice already.


----------



## subcool

This is how it works it simple terms. You have a clone only female cannabis plant youd like to have seeds of. These seeds will produce plants that display 50% of the females traits and 50% of the males. You pollinate her with a male plant keeping a copy or clone of the original mother alive. This is an outcross and these seeds are grown out and the best male is selected based on desired traits. This male is then used to again pollinate the original mother plant. The seeds of this breeding will produce seeds that display 75% attributes of the mother plant. This process is continued twice more until the strain is cubed and in theory 99% of what the mother was. Now the science is much more complicated than this but this is a good lamens explanation of cubing. In fact I find these hybrids add new life to old strains and in some cases the sibling crosses can be as good or better than the mother strain in terms of ease of growth. The Apollo-13 mother plant still is the tops as far as resin is concerned it has a flavor and consistency like no other. Its resin shards up on scissors like clay or plumbers putty and has a deep red color.  _A small hit of the Apollo-13 red bubble  out of a bong on a clean screen is like a heart punch and leaves you making the worst grimace ever seen_. 
   That doesnt mean I dont treasure my stash jar of Apollo each harvest I truly do she has a buzz all her own even though she can give you a work out figuring out what exactly she wants each run. I have been growing her in super soil now for 3 years straight in the same conditions and have her just about figured out now as to what she wants and when. She likes a lot of high Nitrogen nutrients  all the way up to day 30 of budding or she will start to fade to early making harvest an even bigger nightmare with yellow leaves curled over each bud. Apollo-13 has a harvest window from day 54 all the way to day 65 for a completely different high and flavor.  I always top her to make sure she has at least 3 heads and I keep her in the vegetive state ( 18 Light 6 Dark) for a full 2 months to make sure she has a solid root base and enough branch support to yield 3-4 ounces per plant in soil. I use bamboo stakes and plastic coated garden wire to keep her held up once the buds start to form.


----------



## subcool

I first saw a cutting in the mid 90s and most of my internet friends grew her for head stash but she was considered a smaller strain because back then we really didnt understand temperature control and most of the people growing her were doing so in a bud room with temps above 80 degrees and in many cases close to 100 which almost no strain does well in except pure sativas. Since then we have learned to keep our rooms cooler and we have seen some of the older clone only strains shine in these conditions reaching some decent yields while producing simply primo buds.​ We have used this clone to produce some amazing hybrids like Sputnik thats featured on the cover of Big Book of Buds 3 and Vortex our current favorite medical strain it is in high demand for the happy up buzz it provides while still having a serious punch in potency a favorite of bubble hash makers to. I recently created a new hybrid we call  The Void using Apollo-13 and our new Querkle male that has a grape smell and purple coloring and this strain is currently a week into budding and already has a grape scent. One day I will find the male I want to work back to the Apollo mother plant until then we will have a lot of fun testing her offspring.​
Breeder Quotes​ ​ _"Apollo 11 & 13 are from the same mother plant (Genius). The father of Apollo 13 was P.75 whereas Apollo 11's dad is Cinderella 99. Apollo 13's mother was bred from a mysterious hybrid of Jack Herer crossed with an unidentified male which seems to have given it an unusually SHORT flowering period. Its scent is a pungent Lemon Pledge citrus with an undertone of acrid skunk. You really taste lemons when you smoke a joint. The high is STRONG, and starts hitting you while you're smoking it, rather than being a creeper high. It's easy to grow, matures rapidly, and manicures easily_." MrSoul ​ 
_"The potency of A13 and Cinderella are "on par" in strength, but the character of each high is unique. A13 is a more "happy, social high" although seriously potent. Cinderella has a bit more "paranoia-inducing" high. Neither one has the "couch-lock" effect -they give the smoker an "up", energetic feeling... good for doing something physical, as opposed to lying around comatose."_ MrSoul ​ ​ 
From Brothers Grimm Original Discription

_"Apollo 13: This skunky girl will make your eyes water with her pungent perfume. The delicate balance of Indica/Sativa makes Apollo 13 perfect for growers limited to a single strain. The long, fat colas and sparkling, sticky side branches really weigh in at harvest time. This is the type of smoke you can't hold down; it expands and blasts off from the lungs. The high is clear and cerebral, without a hint of paranoia. Her citrus flavor and happy high make Apollo 13 very popular at parties! Two hits and you can leave your own footprints on the moon. Flowering: 45-55 days Height: 120 - 150 cm.Yield: 400 gm/m2."_ ​ ​ ​ ​  This stuff is Dank boys!
​


----------



## The Effen Gee

Man...you should see how huge my cindy 99 greenhouse lady is performing.

transplant size: 2' 8" x 2'

after one week: 4' 3" x 3'

...and can you say stable? 

Amazing strain.

Thanks ChemFather.


----------



## subcool

[FONT=&quot]Creating Better Cannabis
Many people collect things as a hobby, we are no different except we collect Elite strains of Cannabis usually in clone-only format. In the last 25 years I have collected and grown-out hundreds of strains. I have traveled to Holland and attended the Cannabis Cup, 7 times. Ive also lived in Amsterdam. One thing I believe is that the best Cannabis in the world is still in North America, in some unknown garden and belongs to someone without internet access. We have been lucky enough to collect some amazing examples. Some of my all time favorites are Genius and Apollo-13 by Brothers Grimm, also Killer Queen and Space Queen by Vic High. Our most potent strain is Jacks Cleaner, a Pluton X LambsBread X Purple Haze freak, which can literally make a non-grower puke if theyre not used to her brutal raw potency. We call it the theyre coming to take me away stone. Now, MzJill and I continue this tradition working as a team. She has some of her own favorites as well. The Black Russian strain that gives all of our Sputnik crosses their insane purple coloring came from MzJill via Nebu. Over the past 5 years we have worked with these crosses to create new and interesting varieties. MzJill comes up with her own crosses using her favorites and even helps me pollinate when the males are ready. We grow in 100% organic soil mix I prepare myself using potting soil, bat guano, worm castings, and other natural soil builders. We feel the biosynthesis that takes place in soil adds something that cannot be measured. We use 10 gallon containers so the roots have lots of room. We would like to share with you a little of what goes into breeding a new strain.
Breeding has many complexities that I wont begin to try and explain here today. But I think our main goal was very simple, to combine an extremely potent Sativa hybrid with a heavy yielding, ultra purple strain. The results would be a purple strain with the potency added from that parent. What gets tricky is many strains like G-13 are extremely dominant and can take over a cross. When you cross BlueBerry and G-13, usually you just make a nasty tasting, watered down version of both. This doesnt mean that there are not good Blueberry G-13 crosses; its just breeding is not as easy as 2+2=4. There is also a big difference between breeders and seed makers. Anyone can take a male and pollinate a female. This is not breeding; it is making copies with large variations. Again if theyre sold cheap, a winner can still be found if enough seeds are grown out. The difference is the selection process of the parent strains.
The Mommas and The Poppas
Selection of the mother plant (or P1) was easy, Apollo-13 is in the top 3 of my favorite strains and I think it may be the most unique strain we have. Blending potency and a bizarre putrid-rotting-fruit smell, that make it a one of a kind. Selection of a male Black Russian was not as easy. The first mistake people make in selecting a male is by choosing the most vigorous. Remember those complexities I mentioned earlier? Well, the recessive drug traits we seek are stashed away in non-vigorous males. Think about the plant in the wild, the natural progression of Cannabis is back to Hemp. The drugs strains we have today are a direct result of human intervention. Robert Clark says it better In the wild, the early males always win the breeding contest. Without proper selection, these early males cause "acclimatization" of the variety, and a decrease in drug quality. This is the "dominant" state of Cannabis. If it were otherwise, why would we need breeders? All you would have to do is let the plants do their own thing and they would become more potent over time, but they don't. The only way drug varieties ever get better is through human intervention in the natural order.
So, in order to find these recessive traits we choose males based loosely on the following. At time of germination are there any capitate trichomes on the cotyledon leaves? The number and frequency of non-glandular trichomes; this can be a great indicator of future glandular production. The earliest males to show sex get tossed, no ifs ands or buts. Dominant males are useless for drug (misuse of this rule has caused more hermaphrodite strains than the world deserves) Cannabis. If these basics are followed during each male selection process, then this gives us a much better chance of finding the genes we want. This is not meant to be a guide for anyone, just a basic explanation of what a Cannabis Breeder looks for when selecting strains to work with and/or improve upon.
Sometimes taste is the desired goal or maybe potency. I have taken cherry flavored Ortega and crossed it with Killer Queen to create a cherry phenotype called Danny Boy. Danny Boy is done in 48 days and the taste is like cherry candy. The famed Jacks Cleaner was crossed with a BlueBerry to create Batgirl and then JCB males from that cross have created entire seed companies. Our JCB male has blue pollen sacs and drips with resin.
 [/FONT]  Also in the works is an Orange Velvet X Space Queen that will be our first Pineapple-Orange offering. This is MzJills creation so we have named it JillyBean. Orange Velvet is a PNW strain obtained from some Hippies as the story goes. Our goal is to create bad *** strains that we want to grow out and smoke ourselves. Once breeding pairs are selected then they are sent to BadBoy to replicate successful crosses or create insane new things BadBoys Astro Boy (Apollo-13 X Ortega C99). 


Sputnik 1.0
Once we had the Black Russian X Apollo-13 cross complete we gave it a name. Sputnik seemed like a logical selection and I think you can see we were beyond successful. We grew-out several seeds and we found that basically, we get two different phenotypes. The first is an eye-candy lady that you see so much of, starting with pink calyx and just oozing resin; we knew instantly we had achieved our desired results. Smelling like Blackberry jam and swelling to a wonderful large cola-covered-THC-factory. I will never tire of photographing this girl. At 4 weeks the pink stared changing to a magenta color and even the trichomes took on a pink to purple coloring. This particular phenotype, we gave the name Pinky. The other phenotype (Whitey) was a surprise to me and also a valuable learning experience! Whitey exhibited no purple coloring in fact the plant was ultra-white and during flowering, she almost smelled like a blue cream soda. As the plant matured it took on a weird pungent smell and before it cured out a bit, MzJill and I both thought it smelled pretty foul. After about two weeks of curing I decided to give it another chance and it knocked my socks off. A grower friend, who sampled it, said it almost gave her visuals. So we knew the cross had potential. Now how to improve on her again?
Back Crossing 
The concept of back crossing, again is simple in theory, you only pollinate to your P1 mother plant using sibling male offspring. Selecting a male from the Sputnik 1.0 cross we then pollinated the Apollo-13 sugar mom, using a male selected by the criteria explained above. The first cross can be explained as a 50/50 and the second a 25/75 with 75% of her make up coming from the Apollo-13 mother. That 75% cross, or Sputnik 2.0, is now complete and ready for the final stage. The seeds arrived at Dr Chronics on 4/20, and are now available to the public. The great thing about using this breeding method is you dont have to stop at 3 crosses; you can always do it again and see what happens. We have a different plan though. Once Sputnik 3.0 is complete, we will then grow out 100 seeds and select 10 males and 10 females. The best will be used to create Cubed Apollo-13; these seeds will be stable and extremely valuable representing thousands of hours of work. These seeds can be used to create true breeding IBLs, or used to find more P1s for future breeders to incorporate into there genetic pool. TGA and Subcool will continue to strive for the best in new crosses and the search for recessive genetics. 


This was my first article and it appeared in Hightimes with Willie on the Cover blew us away.

here are some male breeding shots


----------



## subcool

[FONT=&quot]P1-The name of the parent to which a hybrid is crossed in a backcross.
F2- generation : The progeny resulting from self hybridization or inbreeding of F1 individuals is called Second Filial or F2 generation.
F1- generation : The progeny produced from a cross between two parents (P1) is called First Filial or F1 generation.
inbred line- (IBL) - A line produced by at least five generations of sequential inbreeding, self fertilization or backcrossing accompanied by selection within and between lines so that the individuals are considered to be homozygous, or nearly so.
Homozygous - An individual possessing (receiving from parents) identical alleles for a trait is said to be homozygous or pure for that trait, e.g. plant with RR alleles is homozygous for the seed shape. A homozygous always breeds true for that trait.
Phenotype - The external (morphological) appearance of an individual for any trait or traits is called the phenotype, e.g. for seeds, round shape or wrinkled shape is the phenotype
Capitate-Botany: forming a head like mass or dense cluster, as the flowers of plants in the composite family. Enlarged and globular at the tip.
Dominant - said of an allele which by itself alone will produce a particular phenotype regardless of which other allele may be present on the other matching chromosome of the diploid pair; thus it takes only one copy of the chromosome to cause a dominant trait to be expressed in the phenotype.
Genome - the total genetic information possessed by an individual, a breed or a species.
Genotype - the invisible genetic makeup of an individual organism, which includes alleles which may be recessive and therefore have no visible physical expression.
 [/FONT]  Breeding Better Cannabis - part 2​
 I have been growing for some twenty-five years now, and I have started hundreds of different strains in my life. Recently I decided to start some Space Queen that I had stashed for many years. Vic High originally created this cross using his Romulan and Cinderella-99. I was never a huge fan of Romulan, although I liked the exotic flavor of Romberry.

  This is what Vic had to say about the Space Queen cross. 
  Space Queen was the only reason I invested in C99 in the first place. Ever since I heard the description of Soul's princess I knew her and Romulan would be the perfect match. Then prototype crosses between P75 and Romberry started pumping out the winners that have found keeper status in many select gardens. Each of these keepers, exhibit a blend of the C-99 and the Romulan characteristics. Space Queen is a Romulan/C-99 hybrid. Flavor and potency are sure things; both parents are known for their high potency and great highs. Lemon, pine, and pineapple all swirl in a pungent bouquet to tantalize your taste buds!! Vigor will be outstanding and you'll be able to cut back on the light intensity somewhat Flowering time will be comparable to Romberry, averaging eight weeks but depending on grower and grow environment. Yield will be above average, but she won't be a top production plant. I hope she puts a smile on a few faces.

  We started a ten pack of seeds just too finally; give this strain a run organically. We selected the best four males and best four females. Im sure I will catch some heat from the larger scale breeders for starting with such low numbers, but it is the only pack I had to work with. Each plant was labeled and photographed each week to record progress. Resin was forming extremely early on the stalks and the undersides of the leaf surfaces. By week three of the flowering process (twelve hours of light-twelve hours of dark) each female had taken on a wonderful Pineapple-Lemon-Mango smell. 

  We selected the male which was the slowest to show sex, this theory is based upon breeding selection processes spelled out in my last article. We are looking for the recessive drug traits in the male rather than hemp dominant traits. The male we choose was the very last to show sex and he best met all of our other selection criteria. (The other males were passed along to other TGA members for testing.)   Large tight stamen clusters on a selected male is also a good indication of quality, as you can see; our dude has nice tight clusters. You can also see resin blobs on his empty stamens. I have never before been able to see the resinous glue on an empty stamen, mainly because I have just recently upgraded my camera and I am now able to photograph down to one centimeter. This male was tested by out-crossing with a known true breeding IBL Orange Skunk, known as Orange Velvet. The off-spring was grown-out to determine if the proper characteristics would be passed on. The out-cross of Orange Velvet and Space Queen was created by MzJill, the strain is known as Jilly Bean. This hot new strain is winning over gardens everywhere; with a dank orange-mango smell and more resin than the original Orange Velvet mom. My favorite phenotype smells like a candy store! We now have a male that we know will pass along the proper taste, potency and in the case of Orange Velvet, added yield as well.

  The female Space Queens were labeled as follows; they also took on nick names or trait descriptions to help us keep better documentation of each.
  A.[FONT=&quot]     [/FONT]Smallest over-all with a funky semi-rotting smell.
  B.[FONT=&quot]     [/FONT]The most resinous nicknamed Frosty-Queen.
  C.[FONT=&quot]     [/FONT]Best internodal spacing, potency and largest buds.
  D.[FONT=&quot]     [/FONT]Jolly Rancher
  The females grew rapidly during vegetation period.
  *MzJill picked the phenotype labeled C, as the best based on internodal spacing and over all look. As they started flowering, phenotype C still stood out as the best looking, based on size and overall growth. 
  *The smallest phenotype appeared to have the most resin, B renamed Frosty Queen is over the top with raised trichomes, forming all the way to leaf edge and tip. This is probably the most photogenic plant. You can see the raised trichomes and amazing coverage of resin. 

*There is a red phenotype, labeled as D but renamed as Jolly Rancher. It is the strangest and the most unlike the other three. It has a hint of cherry and extremely red pistils that really stand out as the colas dry. My favorite of the four is A. It is less fruity than B and C and has the smell of Genius and Apollo-13. I say it smells like baby poo but thats not right really. It smells of slightly rotten fruit, a slight pungency mixed with fruit and citrus. It was not a heavy yielder. The plant only yielded forty-eight grams on a five-foot bush with four heads, so she was culled. Later I recovered her from a friend and this clone became Tiny Bomb:holysheep:



This is C or our Cherry mother plant


----------



## subcool

MzJill was completely right about phenotype C. She just became a tremendous plant with large dripping colas that started plumping after day fifty of flowering. She smells a lot like C-99, she has a sweet smell that reminds me of Granny Smith Apples cooked in vanilla. She yielded more than any other plant with four mass heads that just look like showcase nugs. As Phenotype C started curing the nugs took on a candy-like smell with a hint of apples, lime-green in color with bright orange and red hues accented by brilliant resin production. In sunlight it looks like jewelry sparkling like diamonds.

  At three weeks of curing the unique cherry smell of D or Jolly Rancher, seems to have faded and although the buzz is extreme, it doesnt measure up to the other three and will be culled from the heard. Phenotype B known as Frosty Queen may be too small to keep for long term but for now she makes a great head stash with amazing cream colored kief. I still like the flavor of Phenotype A but she grows like a vine and is a bit hard to manage, so time will tell. Phenotype C will be in our garden for a long time and is used as our P1 mom for our Space Queen F2, aka, Space Jill.  MzJill still keeps a jar of Space Queen, phenotype C, as head-stash.  So now we have a proven male based on out-crossing with a known IBL (Orange Velvet) and we have a female of the Space Queen strain that would be a prize in any garden. 

  We grew out a good sized Space Queen C and placed her into flowering time, seven days prior to starting the male to assure a good amount of pistils to be pollinated. The male will start to show flowers at fourteen days and by twenty-one days the first stamen will open. We place the female in a room completely separate from our main growing area and place a fan in the room. Jill and I both like to use barely open male stamens to sprinkle grains onto each bud and try and capture the grains of pollen falling in the air. The plants spend a few days together under a 400 watt light with the fan gently blowing the pollen all over the female as each stamen opens. After three full days the female is then removed and rinsed repeatedly with water to de-activate the pollen and make any loose grains non-viable.

  It takes a full forty-five to fifty days from this point (after pollination) for the seeds in this particular hybrid, to mature, every cross is different and some may take much longer to fully mature. We generally wait until we can actually see mature seeds protruding from the calyx.  We pulled a test bud at sixty-five days flower and ran a germ test on one-hundred seeds and got a ninety-five percent germ rate after the seeds dried for two full weeks. The resulting cross was grown-out in test gardens. The cross took on the nickname Space Jill because MzJill was the one who knew which female was the best long before it had buds. The hybrid has quickly become a favorite because the first one-thousand seeds were given away as freebies. Usually free seeds are not primo, but in this case I had a few people tell me they liked the Space Jill more than the more expensive crosses. 

  [FONT=&quot]We liked the attributes and stability of the Space Queen male, now known as Space Dude. He has been used in out-crosses with Apollo-13, creating the Vortex; Jacks Cleaner, creating Jack The Ripper
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]We continue to work with this line to improve upon other crosses or to bring a clone-only strain to seed form so that others may enjoy the dankness. 


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Roken

Wassup Subcool?    I've been a fan for a while now and love your work as a fellow grower!.  I was wondering if you would be intrested In working on a strain I've created, I call it "T.K.O", which was a Tangerine kush male x O.G kush female!!  I've found it simply amazing with flavor, and lots of trichome production on a prefferd 8wk flower.  You can get a hold of me at  [email protected], I know you would bring out the best in the strain and i would be stoked if you could consider a sow.  Peace, Love, and Empathy.    Roken


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SubCool !!!_

_Welcome to MP!!!   :welcome:  _

_A very good place to impart some of your knowledge indeed.  I love your photos, the strains sound interesting too.  :rofl:_

_:farm: I am growing a plant that may get to be a good one yet.  Supposed to be a SnowWhite, but is an almost pure sativa pheno, taking as long as 16-17 weeks to finish.  I am only in the 5th regeneration now, so I am still in the learning stage with Her.  my photograhic skills leave much to be desired, but I have tried to document the last grow here in the grow journals thread. yield is ok, buzz is good too. _

_:watchplant:  I look forward to more of your phine fotografy and breeding info!!!:hubba: _

_Thanks again for stopping by!!!:goodposting: _


----------



## subcool

Roken said:
			
		

> Wassup Subcool?    I've been a fan for a while now and love your work as a fellow grower!.  I was wondering if you would be intrested In working on a strain I've created, I call it "T.K.O", which was a Tangerine kush male x O.G kush female!!  I've found it simply amazing with flavor, and lots of trichome production on a prefferd 8wk flower.  You can get a hold of me at  [email protected], I know you would bring out the best in the strain and i would be stoked if you could consider a sow.  Peace, Love, and Empathy.    Roken



Thats so awesome of you to offer and I am sure its worthy of the time and effort but unfortunantly we only except clones or gear from people we know really really well.

Its still an honor for someone to offer though.

Sub


----------



## Roken

Well maybe next time im in holland, we can meet up at the dampkring and swap some idea's!  Peace and Love !!!!!!


----------



## subcool

I want to tell you the story of the strain Dannyboy and how it got its unusual strain name. Before I tell you about the strain let me tell you about the man. Growers by the nature of the game are a secluded lot. The Internet is a great way to still have some form of contact with other humans while not exposing your-self to the security risk of  having people know where you live or even what you do. Running a grow is somewhat of a ball and chain as you have chores to be done at least every 3 days and leaving a large indoor grow can always be a security risk so a grower can become secluded without this outlet.

I met a guy in 1993 that worked in the nighttime and seemed to always be online in the early mornings a lot as he ran a catering company that supplied coffee and donuts to job sites. Yes Blunt ran roach Coaches and they made great chili dogs! Over the years we became great friends meeting for the first time at the Jungle Juice Café in Schiphol airport in Amsterdam. I found out his name was Danny and from that day on we became brothers. I talked he listened and we saw the sites together, always returning to the net and telling all our friends about the cool **** we saw.

Danny always had my back and without getting to detailed he helped me get out of jail many times on his own dime. In 2001 I was working in Amsterdam for a seed distributor and Danny came to the cup for his second time in 2001 and on the second day passed away in his sleep at 38. Seems he had some health and job related stress issues he kept to himself. He was acting strange the night before he passed, winded, and I asked if he was ok, he replied he just needed to lie down and thats the last time I spoke to him. Over 200 stoners from the Internet attended his funeral. His parents didnt know a man could have so many friends. It seems everyone liked the guy.


The only true way I could think of to honor this man was to name my first strain after him. He was a big fan of fruity tasty strains and loved the Killer Queen harvested at day 55. Once I found the line I wanted to work with we selected a few males of Ortega X C99 and did some out crossing. The best female was named Taco by stoner friends who made a joke about Ortega being a food company. The male was selected from only 2 boys but heritage is everything in breeding and either would have been a great father. The final product is a hybrid Danny would have loved.


----------



## subcool

Tasting like Cherry Jolly Rancher Candy and just covered in thick large trichomes this plant is equally good as a head stash or a Bubble plant. It is so frosty I am sure the ratio when making bubble is very high. The dry kief from it is fruity and smooth and just lovely sprinkled on any bud. This weed smells and taste so much like cherries I was surprised at its finished color. Was just destiny and I am sure Blunt was helping from above...

From seed the plant stays very short with wide sharp leaf edges and a dark green color. Only topped once the females were just a short fat bush and as they matured very little stretch was present. Resin showed as early as 21 days and buy 30 days they reeked like Cherry gum drops. Later as the plant reached maturity it took on a solid white frost with a sour cherry smell, the first hit blew me away it was So tasty I was shocked. Once the buds dried and cured for 30 days I would just sit and smell the buds I almost got a Brandy snifter to do so. From clone the only difference in the growth was a faster finish 

At First she was just a favorite of Jill and I and then Sunycheba got a cut and then Badboy was given the duplication project and while at it grew out several females all cherry and fruity and potent. The strain finishes very fast which is nice if you run a bit short close to harvest our phenotype was at least 10 days faster than any other strain in the garden. Her down side is she needs extra vegetive time to compete and yield heavy in soil she starts off slow and doesn&#8217;t hit her stride in the vegetive room till she&#8217;s over 30&#8221; tall. This strain has been around so much it has gained quite a following and recently a good friend Irishfatboy smoked some with Wille Nelson. My favorite story from his travels with Dannyboy in his stash is a buddy that was riding with him and when they stopped to break they had some DB bubble hash his friend says &#8220; The colors are getting to me I need to lie down. Irishfatboy sent me a great picture of his buddy passed out on a beach with a huge smile on his face.

Another grower Ganjaden grew out Danny in large tubs full of soil and his results were amazing with his first harvest from a single pack of seeds coming in at over 26 ounces from 6 females. The more people grew her out the more everyone liked her.
I once did a thread on Overgrow detailing the 2001 Cannabis Cup and I mentioned Danny and his story and basically we sold out of the strain over night. We also have a Dannyboy BX or backcross that is a bit larger and more Killer Queen Dominant and that sold out as well. There are a few packs around but its not an easy strain to acquire in seed form anymore. The good news is a great cutting is pretty easy to find as more DB has been grown out than any TGA gear!



Even though not many at Hightimes knew of him or about his death, Danny was truly an American Stoner working his *** off running a business and relaxing with a nice bowl after work. Unfortunately due to the drug war it was usually brick weed, he never complained but he sure smiled when I sent him a care pack. He was the coolest dude I ever met and loosing him was like loosing my brother. He is truly the founding member of TGA and I miss him everyday.
I&#8217;d like to thank Danny Danko for allowing me to tell his story.
Respect and Honor


----------



## Roken

Nice shot infront of the dampkring!, my favorite place to sample hash!!.  I remember reading about this story in high times and i'm sorry for the loss of a true friend, it seems like there isnt too many like that left.  I bet he'd be honerd to know that you have carried his name on through one of his greatest passions.  You are a true friend and im shure he's smiling down on you puffin a fat one!!  God bless!!!


----------



## subcool

I had the idea to start 20 Vortex seeds and find the best 3 males to do a Apolo-13 cubing project. We were only blessed with one lone male out of 21 seeds started and that kind of defeats the concept of increasing our male selection pool. The good news is I ended up with 17 females. Every one a keeper in there own right. I wasnt expecting so many females and the three I killed early in seed stage would have been no different than these but enough is enough and 17 is enough. I have passed out the extra clones to friends all over and there input will help determine which is the best clone when they finish. I Took pictures of about half of the plants to give you an idea of how nice and even they all are with just slight differences in smell and shape.

  The plants were budded in square 2 gallon pots and placed in 12/12 as soon as they showed sexual maturity about 24. I used super soil in the lower ½ and Roots soil in the upper portion. The plant were budded mainly under a 400 watt HPS in a room that was averaging 60 degrees so Im sure they are a lot happier now under a 1000 watt HPS with temps in the 70s. I fed the plants about a week ago as these are really small pots compared to what I normally bud in and it looks like I pushed them just right as just the leaf tips are fried a tad.

  Im very impressed with the quality and stability of this many plants from seed and over 75% look just like clones. This is a very strong line and I am extremely pleased as I have been telling people for over a year how good it is based on the 5 seed run we did last year. 

  As the plants in bud matured and the clones rooted we started passing the females to more local med growers to run in there gardens. While I knew one would stand out every plant was a keeper in my opinion. I kept three that I liked based on smell and structure and ran all three again through the bud room to determine which was the absolute best to me.


----------



## subcool

The three phenotypes we kept were named after Chat members on my website. Pistils, Speakers, and SuperRV311 were the tag names they received and it was a lot of fun to have each member pulling for his favorite plant.

  The clones were placed in full sized 7 gallon pots and run in my normal fasion on the second run.

  The Pistils variation was very Apollo dominant and tasted of Spicey Pepper and fruit. The Speakers variety was sweet and fruity but the high was mellow and not as complex as I prefer. SuperRV311 was just right with a combination taste/smell of Grapefruit and Pineapple that got better and better as the sample cured in a very large glass jar.

  We culled the other two females and cloned Super to run in our main medical garden. As with many clones by the third run the plant was performing better than from seed and the buds were extremely hard and dense with a liberal coating of resin.

  Everyone that tries Vortex from seed finds something they love. The females are all very similar but slight variations are present and make it easy for each grower to find one that has the taste they like the most.

  Super was alone this time and on her third trip through the garden she really hit her stride and the Cola shots from her are simply stunning.
  Rock hard resin encrusted Grapefruit buds with just a few ambering up at day 54. I will place her in the dark in two days and let her mature to my taste. 

  She has so much of what I love in a strain, the sour flavor and offsetting contrast of sweet fruit. Heavy resin and a great Bubblehash strain she will be in my garden for some time to come. Enter the Vortex and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## subcool

Lets zoom into the Vortex


----------



## Flyinghigh

Wow Wow !!
I got lost in all that reading and thos r some Nice looking plants u got there and I just Love the Purples Colors..


----------



## needyman

damn i love the way bud look


----------



## subcool

What would happen if we combined the genes of three ultra potent Elite strains all with very different flavors but similar high types? This is the question I set out to answer when creating our new release The Third Dimension. The strain Apollo-13 has long been a favorite of mine and many other collectors, it has a very unusual taste and an amazing high. Only 500 of these seeds were ever produced and  those lucky enough to grow her never let her go. I have focused a good deal of my breeding efforts in back crossing her looking for the best make up to create an Apollo like hybrid in seed form. We have out crossed her with Black Russian, Space Queen and Now a Combination of SQ and Jacks Cleaner.  The second part of the make up is Space Queen a BCGA hybrid of Romulan and Cindy99 and delicious cross with a candy/mango flavor. 
  The final part of this potent three way is of course my famed Jacks Cleaner mom. If it sounds complicated it was and also a lot of work but thanks to the great people at Heads you will be the first to hear about the project.

              Having had great success with our cross Jack the Ripper (JC X SQ) we decided to work with a male and pollinate the Apollo as we also use her to test a males attributes in a known cross. This means we have made a lot of hybrids using her and by growing out her off spring we can determine if he is a good male or not lending either potency and or a different flavor. Once the seeds were mature and removed from the buds I allow the outer husk to dry for 2 weeks and then I refrigerate them for 2 nights stimulating winter, this also removes moisture as well. I am going to try something a bit differently here and pretend I am your average Joe Stoner growing some plants and only having room to start 2 seeds. This will narrow my odds considerably getting a keeper mom but its the same real world choices you guys make everyday when it comes to making some head stash of quality meds. I started the seeds in Rapid rooters and transplanted once they established roots. The plants grew very well and under a 400 watt MH grew up fast, I was able to sex one of these at least a full 2 weeks earlier than the other, well that question has been answered and started just 2 seeds we have had great luck and have 2 females. Theyre starting to mature enough that there taking on noticeable characteristics. I dont see a huge difference in the two plants and at 30 days they look pretty much alike.


----------



## subcool

I am happy so far with this initial run and I can see traits from both mother and father. I mentioned one reason for this cross is to learn how dominant the JTR father we have chosen is going to be. JC parents are known to dominate crosses and Apollo-13 is or base line female since I have grown it out so many times and now also bred with her working this sibling cross will give me a good indication of how the father will react with other moms with use. The plants were transplanted into 5 gallon containers and topped to form a nice bush and when they hit 24 in height they were budded. 
These are the signs I am looking for,
Early resin with fast formation of trichome heads and quick maturation of same. This will indicate a Apollo-13 dominant trait. Also I am looking for the weird funk/spice smell A-13 has to shine through and I have that as well. Now I am not testing the strain so much as running it for my own pleasure but while I am at it I will take notes on things to look for in larger generations. One day we will select either Vortex or The Third Dimension to keep as a main TGA strain but for now we can all enjoy the journey. Its no secret I am a big fan of what Mr Soul did and I am just playing along following the path he blazed. 
The shorter  female I am extremely excited about having started only 2 seeds and finding an Apollo dominant female means to me anyone getting a pack has a very good chance of it as well. At day 28 she already smells like Apollo momma, heavy resin and short structure with thicker stems is dead on target I couldnt wait to see what the second half of bud growth brings to us. 

*Day 35 and beyond *


_
_You never stop learning and the biggest leap forward in knowledge has been working closely with both Apollo and JC as well as the man plant Space Dude. We are learning what is locked inside the JTR male visually at first and by this point by fragrance. First off. The Apollo dominant female we call *Jane* is spot on the mark with A-13 looks and traits with a beefier frame and an added sweet I cant place yet. Maybe from the Cindy but I was hoping for this exact make up in a female.


At 35 days you can see trichomes that are fully amber just like with A-13 and most are fully formed so were taking speed from the mom and the Bi-father SQ. I added support stakes after this shoot but I could have gone longer A-13 wont stand up at all at this stage and that alone is a huge plus. I will of course stay on top of this so we can see what we have created. I am also happy to announce that unlike some of our gear this is a Sub project and you wont see it going away of running out of stock. Just the outcross of JC x SQ and then selecting a male took over a year I dont plan on loosing my male.
 
The sativa Dominant female is starting to pack on the buds though and this girl may get huge and hopefully not take forever. She stretched like crazy and I was sure at this point based on smell and resin build up, the buzz will be very speedy with high THC content with virtually no CBDs, the taste to me is kinda metallic to go along with the spicy smell.
As the Indica reached maturity she took on very tropical smells almost like a Pina Colada or some other frozen drink containing fruits and pineapple. The resin continued to expend and she matured very rapidly. I took her at about day 50 and she was just dripping with resin and gave up 2 ounces of dried cured buds. For a plant not even 36 tall finished I am happy with the results and will keep her in my garden.
Here are my smoke notes
Toke 1#
Sampling very small micro nugs so they will be dry. Inhale is smooth and reminds me of a passion fruit drink I used to get in summer camp. Exhale is smooth and also surprisingly sweet. Instant lobe floating and I started smiling the second I exhaled.
Toke #2
Large inhale and crosses my eyes. 
Excuse me one second
Subcool does the happy dance across the Room IT TASTE GOOD! I am getting High!
Ok thats what they call a conniption fit I believe. 


Toke #3
Our bongs a simple straight glass piece with a large water bin.
I use a simple cheap V shaped 3 hit that I pack about ¾ full and I pull it through in one hit clearing the toob as well. Sticky takes about 3 hits to my one and this is not a diss to Sticky but a reference as to how large a hit I take.
I exhale a cloud


The Buzz on the Indica was soft and pleasant and I sat staring at my pc for quite awhile but I didnt feel the need for a pot nap but ended up doing a photo shoot. I found myself smoking a lot of this strain in the following week even though I have full jars of some of my other favorites.


The sativa took a full 9 weeks to mature and as predicted the buzz was very racey and not to my liking however a good friend of mine that loves the energy head buzz of pure like sativas absolutely loves it. Even though the plant was very tall its total yield was only 3 ounces. I did a smoke test on this one and found the smoke to be flat as airy buds tend to be but after 3 hits I was soaring along jamming to music and smiling my *** off.
No one would complain about its potency and high but its not up to my standards on taste but variety is the spice of life!

The results of my little plant 2 seeds idea went very well and I pulled almost 5 ounces and some amazing bubble hash from these two plants. The Indica has been cloned and topped and is just entering bud as I type this ending. I am happy to give this one my stamp of approval!


----------



## Dadgumit

Fantastic information subcool - thank you very, very much!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Hey Subcool thanks for taking the time putting up all these pics and information on your strains. :aok: *


----------



## original sinner

verry nice subcool you are a cannagenius. reading your posts has been verry entertaining for me.man id love to meet you and smoke with you. mabey someday who knows.


----------



## allgrownup

This thread has some amazing information.

mucho gracias. :aok:


----------



## subcool

I harvested this impressive JTR today but not before I shot some fresh pictures.


----------



## lyfr

i am without words...yup, no words...i can barely type after seein those:hubba:


----------



## allgrownup

thats a healthy lookin plant mate.  and beautiful pics!

well done n nice growin
  :48:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

WOW! thanks for sharing with us!

:holysheep: nice ! nice! nice!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Now that my friend is one frosty lady and a real looker. :hubba:  She has so much frost on her makes ya wanna go snow boarding.  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Thanks for sharing SUBCOOL!!!!* :aok:


----------



## CasualGrower

After seeing all these.... I realize I have a LOT to learn.


----------



## KGB30

I have to give you mad props bro that like being on acideo. lol


----------



## HMGanja

I cant breath....


----------



## subcool

Lets go back a few years shall we?
lets look at some of the core genetics that make up the base of our lines.

*Super Skunk*

Originally found by Squid in a pack Of Sensi in about 1983 this strain was one of the first I smoked that tasted like the dank I first started smoking i the mid 70's when it was called " Homegrown" but cost 100$ a lid when sacs of Panama were like 15$ it resembles our Hash Plant and I always felt they came from the same mom at Sensi you will see the resemblance later
The SSK goes a full 65 and gets frosty and just smells like a dead body that was eatin by a swarm of angry skunks.

It also gives back well.


----------



## subcool

This strain blew us all away the first time we tasted her. many strain back then kinda tasted like there name but this one could not have been named anything else.

AE gave this cutting out to many people and it has been shared world wide. I have always felt it lacked potency even taken to 70 days but the flavor is amazing and she does very well as a commercial strain yielding well and providing a bag appeal that is hard to top. It's smells like tangerines or ripe oranges, a bud tore open even has the sharp peel smell it is trully amazing.

California Orange by AE

While working on the strain for the book me and Ed went round and round because I could not get him to understand clone specific traits.
Simply Put just buying Cali O seeds wont get you this female.


----------



## Dub_j

awesomethread!


----------



## yeroc1982

very nice


----------



## subcool

Thanks Vic High 

Ok Thats covered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





These are original shots from the selection down in FL what makes this so amazing is this intire room and all these strains went into the back of a Leo van and it was a chore to gain them all back. Some were lost forever but when this place was running full I have 43 different mother plants this is where alot of the work was done that gave us all the crazy moms we have.


This is Killer Queen many diff phenos.

This strain tasted so good with the exception of the G-13 Dominant pheno it was deadly potent but taste is what I am about.
Finally this is Pheno #3 you can see the famous dreading the Cindy causes and compared to the G-13 Dom cola pictured above you can see the Grimm genetics in this girl.


----------



## lyfr

awesome pics dude.  dont mean to hijack your thread but i cannot find any info on genetics of the grape ape im growin.  any idea?


----------



## subcool

Grape Ape could be one of many sources just keep in mind anyone can name a strain what they want. Hopefully your GA will be Grapey and have a nice color.

Sub


----------



## subcool

This one comes with a story.
gather round my friends,

I was visiting Pi when Sly sent him some seeds and some samples. The small bud was inside a camera case and the smell something I wont soon forget. They all smell close to me Genius, Apollo, Space Queen, but this one sample was extreme. Mango, Sick, Rotting Papaya, sour, tart, citris all of the above.
So we needed baggies for um... sandwiches yeah thats the ticket so we head out to the store to get 1 box and on the way we puff the joint.

So we only get a few hits each before we get to the store and the buzz is coming on very strong I mean like shrooms or something and as we enter the store eyes blazzing but half closed I'm sure we resembled Beavis and Butthead 30 years later.

We both grab carts and tear *** aound the store just looking at all the pretty colors and such and end up facing each other with out two carts in front of the Ziplocks.

We both die laughing I grab a box and we get the hell out before were arrested this was the south  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Epilouge for months after any weed that went into this empty camera case smelled like Genius this one was lost. I hate weed pigs btw.



Genius
Even 9 years ago I did it the same way ..


----------



## subcool

I was standing in line one year at the Bluebird waiting to get 4 grams of Malana Cream and the dude was offering Warlock for 50 guilder the reason we used to go to dam was to try new gear so we grabbed two packs and ran em.

Great yields easy to grow and a amazing strawberry flavor that just made everyone want this in fact people were choosing it over blueberry but to me the smoke was harsh, it lacked Resin and character it was quite average imo but it certainly paid for its own keep.

Warlock


----------



## subcool

Somas Blues by Juan Moore

Blueberry X Soma something I can't remeber nice hashy taste with Berry undertones. His Stoney Baloney cross is grown by Clips 

His JC s1 x Cali O gave us 7-up a small inspiartion for our new Lemon Orange Cross Agent Orange

STP is an old friend and has had my back many times.
he once drove 400 miles just to shake my hand when I got outa the joint after a long stay, thats friendship on a whole different scale.

Thanks for the good times bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Somas Blues


----------



## subcool

These are original pictures from my first JC cross. Now these pictures are impressive as hell and the dank make people drool and fall over eyes roll back and TILT! Lots of seeds and lots of time and lots of work have passed my hands and I know absolutly know that SQ is a Much better father for any breeding project. The goal is to make something potent have that Berry taste and its really not that hard to do but side by side JC was always more potent than her Blueberry kids.

The same cannot be said for JTR it is absolutly as good as JC if not better due to it's short structure and faster finishing time.

However I can garantee there will be crys of Batgirl when these pics go up she was the ultimate SOG plant growing a bud on a stick from just rooted clone.


Batgirl


----------



## subcool

One of the better tasting females we found in this hybrid with huge variation was Berry White, yes catchy name I know hehe. picking up heavy Blueberry flavor with an amazing amount of resin this one I wouldn't mind having back at least for a few runs in the last batch of JCB we ran I did not see a female that matched the character of these girl.

stay tuned lots more to come.

Ok I am gonna leave you with some full shots and finally FrostyB the final JCB female kinda earthy but this one was total impact and a nap followed any session.


----------



## Flyinghigh

subcool said:
			
		

> One of the better tasting females we found in this hybrid with huge variation was Berry White, yes catchy name I know hehe. picking up heavy Blueberry flavor with an amazing amount of resin this one I wouldn't mind having back at least for a few runs in the last batch of JCB we ran I did not see a female that matched the character of these girl.
> 
> stay tuned lots more to come.
> 
> Ok I am gonna leave you with some full shots and finally FrostyB the final JCB female kinda earthy but this one was total impact and a nap followed any session.


 

Nice grow subcool and thank for all the great pix..
I sure like the pix on the bottom right that looks BlueBerry


----------



## [email protected]

subcool im hooked on your pics already.... wow all i gotta say i hope someday i can compare with your skill, practice makes perfect right? well heres tons of thanks, and keep us posted.


----------



## ganjagiggles

Hey man, I was wondering about any way we can obtain full uncompressed photos taken with your beautiful Nikon man. I need to see the real pics of that sexy Nikon at work!


----------



## allgrownup

oooooooooough....(wipn up drool)


that would be killer.  :hubba:


----------



## KGB30

Looking good Subcoool. Sweet garden of ladies. You should enter some of those pictures they are spectacular. Great job.


----------



## Dub_j

I was in barnes and noble the other day and saw that pink bud on the cover of "buds" it was pretty cool to see that, your kinda famous!


----------



## DomsChron

The man from *Heads* magazine. Haha a pleasure to have you here at Marijuana Passion. I recently read about a strain called Sputnik 2.0. I thought it was awesome that you crossed 2 different types of Apollo-13 and Black Russian. It said one plant recently torn down outdoors was over 9 feet and produced over 4 pounds of brilliant purple smoke LOL I think I quoted it well.


----------



## subcool

Ganja Giggles you can see my art in raw form when my book comes out in sept.
Its Called Dank

KGB30 I am a professional photographer it wouldnt be fair for me to enter what I get paid to do but thank you for your kind words.

Dub J guess whats even Cooler?
I bred the strain on the cover as well as taking the shot


----------



## subcool

Sputnik Outdoors
We no longer make this cross as we found s better tasting mother to work with.


----------



## tcbud

awesome.....


----------



## Runbyhemp

Hey subcool ... very nice shots man :aok: 

Do you mind if I ask a question ? if you were to give growers on this site 4 tips for getting better bud shots, what would they be ?

Many thanks ... RBH


----------



## subcool

I wish I could take pictures like you do Sub is a statement I see more than any other. I have no formal training and everything I have learned I taught myself. If I can you can! Since my very first opportunity to look through a macro lens I have been hooked. Cannabis is such an amazing subject and through a powerful macro lens it can take on an almost Alien appearance. While I would not begin to try and teach anyone about Photography technique ( I am still learning myself) I think I can offer some pointers to greatly improve the pictures most of you take of your favorite plants.​ The basics people often forget are to use a well-lit white room, no incandescent lighting its produces yellow hues. No toilets, buckets, brooms moms or dog turds in the background take the time to clean up a bit or you might end up with a shop vacuum in a Cannabis magazine with your favorite plant.​ The next thing is the one that is going to upset you hydro growers. You cannot take proper pictures under a HID light. While white balancing and editing with photo software can make a picture taken under HID better you will never achieve the results I do until you use a properly lit area to photograph in. Without spending a fortune on fancy lights and reflectors you can still take amazing shots with a very in expensive Light Tent.​ I set mine up by using some white sheets and several CFL bulbs mounted in painters reflectors you can buy at any hardware store in the painting section.​ Cut the sheets or cheap white fabric into 4 foot wide sections and select a bright corner of a room to hang 3 sections to form a box open on one end. Once the cloth is in place position your CFL lamps on the outside of the tent facing the cloth so that the light is deflected in an even pattern. I like to use a combination of natural sunlight type bulbs and bulbs that lean to the blue side of the spectrum. Try placing the bulbs in different locations to see what effect they lend. Experiment till you get the best even lighting but do not take this lightly if you do not have enough external lighting your pictures will not be as sharp as you would like.​ Next on the list is a good back drop to contrast your subject. You dont have to spend a fortune here either cheap cloth is 1-3$ per yard and even fine crushed velvet is only 5-7$ per yard. Two square yards is plenty to shoot against and over the past few years we have collected some 2 dozen different ones to compliment either the color of the bud or the festive time of year like Christmas or the Skull cloth I use for Halloween shots. Invest in a few but make sure Black and Purple Velvet are among the ones you collect first. We hang the back drop and position the plant in front but at least 12-16 distance between back drop and subject. You want focus on Bud not backdrop.​ Its finally time to talk about cameras! You might think you need some ultra expensive DSLR to get great close ups and it does help but my Cover shot of Sputnik on the cover of Big Book of Buds 3 was taken with a Nikon Coolpix Digicam. How was I able to achieve this with a simple point and shoot camera with a fixed lens? *I used a Tripod!  *This is the one thing so many amateur photographers take for granted. When taking close up shots everything has to be perfectly still and even the steadiest of hands will waver as the shutter opens and closes. So what ever type of camera your using mount it on a tripod. When researching a point and shoot digital camera for use on close ups the only important factor is the minimum focal distance. This will be in the specifications of the camera. The Nikon Coolpix 5400 has the ability to focus as close as 1cm from the lens although 2cm is more common with most point and shoot cameras today.​ If your camera wont get closer than that with a fixed lens your close ups wont be as sharp or as close as you want. The final aspect of close up photography I employ is a lens mount ring flash.  This is critical to get really close and still have proper lighting on the subject. While I now shoot with a professional rig and a Sigma Ring flash when I started I simply built my own using this great online tutorial.​ ​ ​ http://brainerror.net/texts/howto/macroring/​ ​ Without a lens mount lamp or flash your camera body or even the barrel of the lens itself may block the external light and cause shadows. Using a ring light is the easiest way to prevent this and also provide enough illumination to capture a close up shot in a crisp clean form. Led lights really make trichomes stand out and its pretty easy to fashion a home made light using a few of these inexpensive bulbs.​ Once I learned a few things and I was able to sell a shot to Big Book 3, I decided to buy a SLR camera and a nice macro lens. I took it out of the box and my first 100 pictures were terrible. It is amazing how many settings a point and shoot camera figures out for you, automatically and when its left up to you some education is required. What I am saying is it is much easier to get good close ups with a point and shoot macro camera than it is with a SLR until you learn a few basic settings. As I said I wont try and teach photography but I wanted you to understand unless your willing to put in the time a Digital camera may be a better choice than a full blown SLR.​ Photography is an amazing and addictive hobby and there is always a better lens to buy or a better tripod or something exotic like _Macro Rails_, but that doesnt mean it cost a lot to get started, I bought my first Nikon on Ebay for under 400$ with a Nikon SL-1 ring lamp included.​ Several months later a photograph taken by me with that camera was featured on the Cover of Big Book 3. It went on to take many pictures for many magazines and books! Dare to dream and there are no limits to what you can achieve.​


----------



## Runbyhemp

Many thanks for answering subcool, much appreciated. Shooting with flash at high shutter speeds usually gives me ok results under HID. Not much use for those macro shots though.

RBH


----------



## growboy19

subcool you are my idol


----------



## Ms. Jievil

Wowie.


----------



## subcool

This first shot was made famous in a online article I did for OG called Winter Wonderland I have recreated it here but it's not even a great shot compared to what I am capable of now.


   Jacks Cleaner Myth or Legend


You may not have heard of the strain Jacks Cleaner, but among collectors of Elite genetics it has become somewhat of an urban legend. This is due to a few factors. The first is I grew it for many years before other respected growers tried it and let me know it was probably the best Sativa Hybrid in existence. In 1997 I had a gathering known in breeder circles as Jamaica 1 several respected under ground breeder/growers met at my place and we spent 3 days toking testing talking and feasting on BBQ and southern food. We had a un official judging and JC won every first place vote. Now maybe the guys were just being nice because I tossed the gig but I knew at least I had found a great strain. But where did it come from?
I got my first PC in about 1994 it was an Acer 133 and soon found a great deal of information on Cannabis, certainly not anything like today but it led me to grow chats where I met others that shared an interest for growing. One of the first I became close online friends with was a guy with the nick Skoosh. I was amazed that there was another seriously hard working tax paying Loyal American that waked and baked everyday of his adult life. We swapped stories online, toked while we typed and found out we both love ice cream. He offered me some seeds and over time traded around what we each had. He sent me about 200 seeds of a old strain called Skoosh that was pretty infamous in his circles and I started cracking large treys looking for a keeper. The make up of these seeds were Pluton, Lambs bread, Purple Haze, and Northern Lights. What mix or pattern these crosses occurred I am not sure. Most of what I found was not impressive, super thin spindly sativas and mutants with whorled leaves. I did find a few that seemed normal and grew them to maturity. Of all the seeds I started over a period of a year one phenotype stood out. It was a extremely resinous ultra lemon wonder. It reminded me of a house hold cleaner named Mr Clean So I named it The Cleaner. It had one poor trait and that was weak stems and smaller size. I had not yet read botany and we all thought breeders were smarter than god so it was just luck I had a Jack Herer male from Sensi Seeds that I was to lazy to kill and just placed in a dark garage. It refused to die so I placed a small 12 Cleaner clone with him and she produced about 35 seeds. 
From these I selected the best female and tossed all the males. From these was the Phenotype many now consider to be the holy grail of Cannabis, Jacks Cleaner is a large heavy producer with ultra white raised trichomes that actually give the plant a gooey appearance. Heavy citrus with over bearing lemon smell and taste I have yet to see anything like it. In 2003 we out crossed the P1 mother with a JC X blueberry offspring and created JC bx. This first stage back cross recently won third place in the 420 cup in Amsterdam by a grower named HOG. It had a 12 day cure and blew everyone away as he was an unknown in there neck of the woods. There is some confusion cause many that have the JC bx misstate the fact and say they have JC leaving off the BX indicating a back cross.
This year I started Space Queen by Vic a hybrid cross of Cindy-99 and Romulan. I never considered it something impressive but it has blown Jill and I away. It is extremely potent fast maturing and just an amazing flavor. Pineapples and mangos with a candy like fragrance it has become our stash smoke. We have now decided to cross the JC P1 with the best Space Queen male we found.. Many would argue you need thousands of plants to start with for selecting to be considered a True Breeder but I think 30 years of growing and a keen eye for recessive traits can compensate starting from a smaller gene pool and the feed back from our medical users backs up my theory.
You can see by the photos that JC is not a normal hemp dominant plant. Just the speed of resin production makes her somewhat of a freak .You can see how the large raised resin heads give some shots a glass effect. I will attempt to describe toking JC from a clean bong, the smoke is crisp and thick with a heavy lemon oiliness that seems to coat the sinuses with citrus, it is a bit harsh and tends to make me wince, then the expansion starts and if you took a small enough hit and dont cough the buzz is instant. At first the buzz is visual and very cerebral. Then the other side starts creeping and you feel as if you smoked some heavy indica. The munchies come on and after you eat plates full of bizarre food combinations you are ready for a nap. Once you are used to the high it has amazing analgesic properties and a good friend said it even made him last longer with his GF due to its pain relieving aspects. 
Jacks Cleaner

1985 SSSC (Nevil's)
NL#5 X Pluton
Back crossed into the original NL#5 mom.
NL#5/Pluton X Purple Haze
Backed into the NL#5 mom
Outcrossed to Jack Herer

Subcool is the Author of Dank:
The Quest for the Very Best Marijuana
Available at www.dankgearonline.com


----------



## subcool

This strain is an old time favorite and it was passed on to friends up north and recently Homegrown and friend of Badboys sent me these pictures from his grow in the great white north. It is what MsJill would call original kind bud as it has that skunky fruity smell of the first Indica strains I ever tasted. I originally received this clone from Squid and it gained the name Cuddlefish to separate it form the BC hash plant. This is a different strain and was found in a pack of Sensi Seeds in about 1984. It is extremely similar to the mother plant Super Skunk used in our Neon Skunk Hybrid but there are subtle differences that differentiate the two phenotypes. Hash Plant has a sweeter flavor and a speedier finish SSK has as the name implies the smell of something rotten and while Hash Plant is a high odor strain it smells more of rotting fruit that rotting meat.
  The main attribute of this plant and why we use it in breeding projects is it has an extremely short profile and minimal stretch, having a large mass center bud its perfect for Coli and cage style growing but also does well in DWC or soil when vegged to a proper size. Finishing in 8 weeks with large rounded colas she will turn all shades of the rainbow as she enters the final stages of floral maturity. You can see the beautiful reds, yellows, and maroons present in Homegrowns amazing pictures.
  I have also grown this plant outdoors and it yielded some big numbers for sure and even in the mid west of the USA it was able to finish before the first frost came. The Outdoor smoke looked great and had a sweet smell but I think the fertilizers used in the corn fields gave it a harsh taste but Im kind of a pot snob about Organics anyway. I have seen full rooms of her run in DWC with amazing totals, its almost bred for the super fast vegetive speed of Buckets. With many strains hydro is so effective that you cant really grow a large plant or the stretch during the first weeks of 12/12 means to much height. Hash Plant only stretches about 2X in Hydro and even less in soil.
  When topping the plant can be so thick in a crowded room the canopy can get so think I have removed fan leaves to allow more light down into the canopy this is one crazy bush when topped more than once. I had a mom once that was budded and regenerated and I bet she had 30 heads on her she only grew about 10 after going to a 12/12 light schedule and the canopy was so thick she basically yielded just one layer of triangle shaped buds.      
  We like this cross so much we used her to create one of our earlier crosses that Suny gave the name Conquistador to. I hate typing all that and among fans it has the nick name Connie. Known for her _Huge_ towering columnar buds she has a fruity watermelon smell that is quite incredible the first time you smoke it tasting almost like artificial watermelon gum flavoring like in  Hubba Bubba bubblegum. Some people who try this strain first  out of all our genetics become such loyal growers they never try any of the more speedy hybrids we produced later. Connie proved to be extremely stable and out of many grows across the planet I am always able to spot this massive cola courtesy of Badboy on his first run of his new strain created using my proven moms. 
  Our latest creation following Connie is Zorro following the same theme as Conquistador but a shorter handle I dont mind typing. I believe collected older stock is always the best way to create a hybrid today as most of the genetics I see available are pretty un impressive. We run so many strains among our little group of friends and  I am not going to dog any one out but just last year we ran White Russian, Sugar Chemo, Blueberry Northern Lights, Dab, and a few others in search of decent fathers to create new hybrids. None of these met our criteria for head stash the very first that must be met in order to merit a second run in our grow room much less the breeding area.
  I had been hording a pack of Grimms Mix for about 8 years and the source was the same as or amazing Ortega male so I have a lot of confidence in our new out cross _Bigfoot  _using hash Plant as the Mother and  Grimm male we selected based on methods established by me in earlier breeding projects. This strain is under going testing and should be available by mid year. 
  This strain  has been adopted by many commercial growers in Canada as a heavy yielding potent strain but it is also known for needing large Air Scrubbers to deal with the funk it creates especially during harvest. The stone is a Heavy Indica with full blown munchies and the typical pot nap this strain is very good for those seeking relief from insomnia or weight loss.


----------



## subcool

Ortega X C99
Gifted to me I started the seeds cause they sounded exotic and some time luck can play a role in anything. The male from this line was like cherry flavoring and anything he touched became instant red bud, Dannyboy still shares the trait and Connie also has a reddish hue to her pistils once dry.
The Astroboy cross was Apollo-13 Dom but still took on a nice cherry undertone.

This male was lost by a former fng up north heh **** happens his genes were preserved in his children.


----------



## subcool

Sorry about the Double JC Post I am stoned and lost my place. I made a check list now won't happen again.

This strain was gifted to us by captain crunch and it was bred by shroomey. I was pretty excited about this strain at first its a Columbian gold cross but it had an agry buzz in the end. I ran her in soil and MzJill ran her in Hydro using Lucus. The water girl out yielded me by like 40%.
This strain is liked by many but after a few runs we let her slide on.


----------



## subcool

So this one has a wierd story..
In the canopy pics From Fla I had plants that somehow didn't make the file Oscilate saved and returned to me just recently. Sensi Star and Kali Mist from Serious are two I can think of. I ran the Kali Mist and a few days before I had the dreadful visit from the weed goon squad I passed on the 4 males to Tommy^2 and he used one or all of them to pollenate a Blue Widow Female from NCGA.

The resulting cross was sent to me in bean form when I got out west and I ran em.
Incredible flavor and up racey buzz with a Lime margarita flavor the only problem is its the tallest plant I ever grew and just kills you canopy yield due to the bulb being raised so high.

Lets check her out.


KM X BW


----------



## subcool

This one comes with a story as well but I will keep in condensed.
I bought these seeds twice and lost em in the Leo attacks 
Finally Suny ordered a pack and run em through and gave me a cut of the best female.
The first bubble that was popped was Serious stabilty this pack was all over the place and not one female resembled the other I feel this is caused by the age old practice of letting an f2 generation set up a future breeding pool using multiple males or something else I just know I expected Serious gear to be better.

Huge yields easy to grow ok taste and ok buzz.
I guess I just expected more and I was crushed when I realized my heroes were just people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





White Russian

* The Black Russian was even better IMO??


----------



## subcool

Ok back up afew pages and check out Hash Plant again remeber I said it was secured with BB? Well he wasn't all that great controlling pollen and a ******* mess was made. lucky for us the house was full of Very nice moms and taco was a very good boy. Now for you proponants of use of multiple males do you thing we would have got these kind of results using 5 taco males? Wait there was only one never mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good thing the Ganja gods like us.
GoGo gadget karma


Now Badboy is my best man and he is the hardest working stoner you have ever met. These were grown by some FNG and unless I'm wrong he is the ****** that let taco dry out. Now these guys battle extreme conditions and Mites that apparantly bite so I aint mad I am more joking about it yes I wish we had Taco but in the scheme of things the genetics were not lost as I mentioned before so if that FNG is reading this it's all good man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am stil blown away by this garden.


Want to see some big ******* buds?



Yes I know its ridiculous


----------



## subcool

Another Colateral damage from the Taco male blowing his nads all over a HUGE room of plants I mean come on you have seen the size og BB's rooms I can't imagine a 6 foot male blowing up in one.

Apollo-13 X Ortega X Cindy how can that suck? 
Well let me tell you friends and neighbors it does not

If you havn't seen the coolest smoke report ever written let me hook you up.

Hope your well! 
You have told me how you love the indicas that you grew up smoking, how do you feel about a sativa?
I too mostly grew up on the heavy strains, a sativa was always a treat. 
I have had audible/visuals trips on weed. I have "shrunk"
and had a couple surreal experiances, which brings me to this
astroboy.

The few tiny bottom/bottom buds dried on the moniter did absolutly nothing for me that I noticed.
So several days later I took the bud from the end of the branch that I had already molested, 
threw it on a platter that mostly stays on my coffee table under a ceiling fan to dry out the wetass weed we smoke most of the time and let dry for a couple of days. 
When I couldn't stand it any more I cut it up still pretty wet
bud, cleaned out my pipe and fired upabowl while *** slept.

It smoked real nice...THE END!

Haha............ Now REALLY what happened next hasen't happened since I was a teen. 
Heart rate went up, and my mind 
seemed like it was jacked into a mainframe. 
The thoughts totatly detached and unrelated 
rushed through my mind at a breakneck speed. 
This **** ain't quite done with me yet though as it setteled down, well it seemed like it settled down but as I was about to find out it was only 1 "wave" of many.

I felt as if I was floating, my body very light and seemingly
barely attached to my mind. 
I had a "third eye" that seemed to view a slide show, 
in my head that was totatly unrelated to the mad rush of thoughts that had flooded back over me. 
So there I sat looking in looking out not really seeing anything thinking "at least I'm not paranoid", while watching cartoons through my third eye. 
I go up to my grow room to look at my plants almost 2 hrs. has passed since I smoked. I said **** this **** & loaded another bowl and fireditup.

Woke ***, and stared into space while she smoked a cigerette When I went to bed my body kept "sliding sideways across the bed while it maintaned the surreal unattached feeling. Laying there in the dark I watched what I mostly remember as Steamboat Mickey cartoons along with flashes of light, through my third eye, fianally going to sleep about 4:30 3 hrs. or so after I started my session. 

I told you I'd tell you how it smoked...
It's a keeper for sure in my garden. 
I'm letting it go a while longer as the trics are still most all clear, and it probably needs to settle down a little bit, I'm not as young as I used to be.
Take Care, 
fried out

So when you see a friend of TGA say I want to see Mickey..Now ya know.


Now when they were sorting they mxed up a huge pan of Astroboy with some Connie and also some Danny. I would only release that pan as a Mix we named the Fiesta Mix. Most of these packs sold for 10-15-and a max of 20 USD.

Now you know the History of the first Mix.

Astroboy
I must address the loss of Taco

Space Dude is Better we have all the Moms

Enough said.

Thanks Badboy for being there for me when the **** hit the fan.

These are from a Friends of TGA


----------



## subcool

Back at Squids while I was busy making Dannyboy I also selected a JCB male and back crossed the JC. This was a great chance to learn more about breeding and what parents lend to a sibling as I had grown both parents and got to know them in detail. Now one of the traits we want JC to pass on is yields she pays huge and so did the JC bx. I felt the variation was to great even though this strain won 3rd place at the 420 cup,

After growing out several and colecting data I passed on this cross as well.


Many people still grow her and she was used to make Soul Cleaner a very interesting cross.

Lets check her out

JC bx

JC f1 x JCB

Ed wanted to remove this from the Book but what he didn't understand is this strain taught us so much and we started over and the results were JTR.

No one would argue now JTR is in a class by itself but without JCB we wouldnt know this


----------



## subcool

While Pinky dominated the cover of Big Book 3 it wasn't my favorite variation in the strain Sputnik.
The White one was more A-13 dom and just mind bending.

With all the outcry for colored weed many people missed the fact the white phenotype was Extremly potent like see **** strong.

When selecting a male for the Sputnik 2 cross we selected non colored males.

Taste like Cream Soda

A friend or ours said it made the trees in her yard appear cartoon like and actually scared her a bit it came on so strong compared to the commercial street weed she is used to and said she had never tripped on weed before:holysheep:


I'm going to take a break and get some other things done.

Comments are welcome and motivational.

Sub


----------



## The Effen Gee

Madness.


----------



## canibanol cannonball

words cannot describe my apreciation for your efforts. Thank you


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Hey sub thanks for taking the time writting all the descriptions of your strains and posting up those killer pics. Damn man you have some mad growing and picture taking skills. :aok: It's like art work i'm telling ya. :hubba: *


----------



## Waspfire

wow those are sick pictures:holysheep:


----------



## painterdude

subcool, I looked at this thread because of the title, 'Cannabis by Nikon' and I guess I wanted to tell the sad story of buying my Nikon in China Town in San Francisco, trying to return it because of being screwed and they called the police and I still have the very, very expensive $200 Nikon that I paid way too much for......anyways.....

what a treat, what a read, what an adventure subcool......love your writing, pictures and passion......thanks so much.....but......I have a question or two...

I have been asking around the site about harvesting, drying and curing.....I guess I would like to know if you have anything to offer concerning these processes?????????  I am especially worried about mold because of excess moisture due to rain here on the coast of Oregon.......should I carefully break up the buds into little, easy-to-dry sizes?.....and place them on a screen, in the dark, 70-75 degrees with a oscillating fan on low??????.....

Only have one female, a bubblegum from 'bcseed company'......she is spindly, small and doesn't look like allot of 'dried weight'......but the trichs are still clear, leaves are green, minimal amber on flowers and she is indoors in front of a window, without lights.....and am getting less and less amounts of sunlight.....

And do I have to do a 'water flush' before I harvest?......she only eats organic......bat guano 0-7-0 and a smidget of bat 8-3-1 and one tblsp of black strap molasses....all mixed in a gallon of well water.....she is fed every other day, not allot, but enough for run off......don't know if these pics will help.....am old, shake allot without a tripod.....thank subcool....the painterdude...

oh yeah, she started flowering very late, around the seventh of Sept, so she is in her 11th week now, and the gardening-wife wants me to keep letting her flower.....very confused now, it's getting very dark, earlier and earlier now......


----------



## DomsChron

*Hey buddy I just ordered four of your strains can't wait to try em' out! Hopefully should be my new profession soon.

I ended up getting two strains from hemp depot and two strains from breed bay (I was only joking about the profit buddy :aok: )

I can't wait to start this thing up! I will be using your super soil mix in some, and others will be put in massproducer's cocoa bucket's to simulate the water table.

So far:

Vortex
Qleaner
Bubba Kush
Jack the Ripper Jack's Cleaner P1 X Space Queen

I will be adding more soon, but I don't have enough to grow so many of them out because I will be growing four other strains out as well.

I was wondering, can you tell me anything about how you went about making Jack the Ripper Jack's Cleaner P1 X Space Queen? I was interested about what generation the "Jack the Ripper" phenotype is found in. I am such a fan of these original Jack's Cleaner genetics!

I am looking forward to growing these out and untill then I will be hitting bongs of some of my Northern Lights X Hawaiian X Lowryder for you! :bong1: :bong1:



P.s. Do not even listen to one word painterdude said he has no idea what crap his $200 Nikon point-and-shoot is :rofl: He has DISGRACED the great NIKON name!*


----------



## painterdude

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Hey buddy I just ordered four of your strains can't wait to try em' out! Hopefully should be my new profession soon.
> 
> I ended up getting two strains from hemp depot and two strains from breed bay (I was only joking about the profit buddy :aok: )
> 
> I can't wait to start this thing up! I will be using your super soil mix in some, and others will be put in massproducer's cocoa bucket's to simulate the water table.
> 
> So far:
> 
> Vortex
> Qleaner
> Bubba Kush
> Jack the Ripper Jack's Cleaner P1 X Space Queen
> 
> I will be adding more soon, but I don't have enough to grow so many of them out because I will be growing four other strains out as well.
> 
> I was wondering, can you tell me anything about how you went about making Jack the Ripper Jack's Cleaner P1 X Space Queen? I was interested about what generation the "Jack the Ripper" phenotype is found in. I am such a fan of these original Jack's Cleaner genetics!
> 
> I am looking forward to growing these out and untill then I will be hitting bongs of some of my Northern Lights X Hawaiian X Lowryder for you! :bong1: :bong1:
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. Do not even listen to one word painterdude said he has no idea what crap his $200 Nikon point-and-shoot is :rofl: He has DISGRACED the great NIKON name!*



Dom, it's a Cool Pix 5400.....nice, little, light weight camera....not too complicated of a menu 

The problem was buying it at an inflated price, close to $800 and another $300 for a battery, a leather pouch, and a USB jobber for downloading to computer's iPhoto....and california sales tax

And, my wife kept coming back into the store, trying to get me to leave......and I didn't listen to her....  

Anyways, that night we search the internet, found the camera for $400 and a $200 rebate......hence the term, 'the $200 camera'

So basically speaking, I paid too much for everything and the cops were buttheads with doggies......I've taken over 6,000 pictures with it.....but I don't LOVE it, I just LIKE it....but, would LOVE a SLR.......Nikon of course....but Canon has the Rebel.....hmmmmmmm


----------



## homegrown998

Subcool, your on a level most people can only dream of. Those are some of the most beautiful pictures Ive ever seen. I wish I could scratch n sniff my screen. Its really dry around where I'm at and your pictures actually made me mad to the point of tears, no joke.


----------



## subcool

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Hey buddy I just ordered four of your strains can't wait to try em' out! Hopefully should be my new profession soon.
> 
> I ended up getting two strains from hemp depot and two strains from breed bay (I was only joking about the profit buddy :aok: )
> 
> I can't wait to start this thing up! I will be using your super soil mix in some, and others will be put in massproducer's cocoa bucket's to simulate the water table.
> 
> So far:
> 
> Vortex
> Qleaner
> Bubba Kush
> Jack the Ripper Jack's Cleaner P1 X Space Queen
> 
> I will be adding more soon, but I don't have enough to grow so many of them out because I will be growing four other strains out as well.
> 
> I was wondering, can you tell me anything about how you went about making Jack the Ripper Jack's Cleaner P1 X Space Queen? I was interested about what generation the "Jack the Ripper" phenotype is found in. I am such a fan of these original Jack's Cleaner genetics!
> 
> I am looking forward to growing these out and untill then I will be hitting bongs of some of my Northern Lights X Hawaiian X Lowryder for you! :bong1: :bong1:
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. Do not even listen to one word painterdude said he has no idea what crap his $200 Nikon point-and-shoot is :rofl: He has DISGRACED the great NIKON name!*



Dom,
Your CC has been declined several times and now I have a signed book sitting with your nick on it.
Dioxide has tried to contact you several times but I think he must be using a dead e-mail

can you contact him and clear this up please??

SUb


----------



## subcool

painterdude said:
			
		

> Dom, it's a Cool Pix 5400.....nice, little, light weight camera....not too complicated of a menu
> 
> The problem was buying it at an inflated price, close to $800 and another $300 for a battery, a leather pouch, and a USB jobber for downloading to computer's iPhoto....and california sales tax
> 
> And, my wife kept coming back into the store, trying to get me to leave......and I didn't listen to her....
> 
> Anyways, that night we search the internet, found the camera for $400 and a $200 rebate......hence the term, 'the $200 camera'
> 
> So basically speaking, I paid too much for everything and the cops were buttheads with doggies......I've taken over 6,000 pictures with it.....but I don't LOVE it, I just LIKE it....but, would LOVE a SLR.......Nikon of course....but Canon has the Rebel.....hmmmmmmm



I took the cover on big book with a Nikon cool pix 5400


----------



## subcool

Now this is one of the first crosses we did a fairly large selection starting with 50 seedlings and working our way down to the best male.

I really didnt know the responce would be so huge to this strain and it promply sold out. We made a second batch and its gone as well.

TOB re selected a male sp1 based on new data and she has the male picked out and him and Apollo-13 are growing we should have the new series this summer.

This first pic is one of my favorite from a friend of TGA

A Sold out cross!


----------



## andy52

some great photography.i truly want a camera capable of taking nice and clear trich shots.i am in no way,anywhere near a photographet status.just a green horn with the desire to take some phenomonal photos of my ladies.thanks for the truly great pics and info


----------



## subcool

Ok so follow along..
I have JC bx and I hate it. I need a new breeding male as Taco is now kaput.
I dig through my seed stash and the only 3 packs or Older gear I still have is
Grimm 123 Mix
Space Queen by BCGA
C99 Bx2 by Bubbi


*SPACE JILL*​ Breeding Better Cannabis - part 2​ Written by: Subcool​ 
  I have been growing for some twenty-five years now, and I have started hundreds of different strains in my life. Recently I decided to start some Space Queen that I had stashed for many years. Vic High originally created this cross using his Romulan and Cinderella-99. I was never a huge fan of Romulan, although I liked the exotic flavor of Romberry.

  This is what Vic had to say about the Space Queen cross. 
  Space Queen was the only reason I invested in C99 in the first place. Ever since I heard the description of Soul's princess I knew her and Romulan would be the perfect match. Then prototype crosses between P75 and Romberry started pumping out the winners that have found keeper status in many select gardens. Each of these keepers, exhibit a blend of the C-99 and the Romulan characteristics. Space Queen is a Romulan/C-99 hybrid. Flavor and potency are sure things; both parents are known for their high potency and great highs. Lemon, pine, and pineapple all swirl in a pungent bouquet to tantalize your taste buds!! Vigor will be outstanding and you'll be able to cut back on the light intensity somewhat Flowering time will be comparable to Romberry, averaging eight weeks but depending on grower and grow environment. Yield will be above average, but she won't be a top production plant. I hope she puts a smile on a few faces.

  We started a ten pack of seeds just too finally; give this strain a run organically. We selected the best four males and best four females. Im sure I will catch some heat from the larger scale breeders for starting with such low numbers, but it is the only pack I had to work with. Each plant was labeled and photographed each week to record progress. Resin was forming extremely early on the stalks and the undersides of the leaf surfaces. By week three of the flowering process (twelve hours of light-twelve hours of dark) each female had taken on a wonderful Pineapple-Lemon-Mango smell. 

  We selected the male which was the slowest to show sex, this theory is based upon breeding selection processes spelled out in my last article. We are looking for the recessive drug traits in the male rather than hemp dominant traits. The male we choose was the very last to show sex and he best met all of our other selection criteria. (The other males were passed along to other TGA members for testing.)   Large tight stamen clusters on a selected male is also a good indication of quality, as you can see; our dude has nice tight clusters. You can also see resin blobs on his empty stamens. I have never before been able to see the resinous glue on an empty stamen, mainly because I have just recently upgraded my camera and I am now able to photograph down to one centimeter. This male was tested by out-crossing with a known true breeding IBL Orange Skunk, known as Orange Velvet. The off-spring was grown-out to determine if the proper characteristics would be passed on. The out-cross of Orange Velvet and Space Queen was created by MzJill, the strain is known as Jilly Bean. This hot new strain is winning over gardens everywhere; with a dank orange-mango smell and more resin than the original Orange Velvet mom. My favorite phenotype smells like a candy store! We now have a male that we know will pass along the proper taste, potency and in the case of Orange Velvet, added yield as well.

  The female Space Queens were labeled as follows; they also took on nick names or trait descriptions to help us keep better documentation of each.
  A.Smallest over-all with a funky semi-rotting smell.
  B.The most resinous nicknamed Frosty-Queen.
  C.Best internodal spacing, potency and largest buds.
  D.Jolly Rancher
  The females grew rapidly during vegetation period.
  *MzJill picked the phenotype labeled C, as the best based on internodal spacing and over all look. As they started flowering, phenotype C still stood out as the best looking, based on size and overall growth. 
  *The smallest phenotype appeared to have the most resin, B renamed Frosty Queen is over the top with raised trichomes, forming all the way to leaf edge and tip. This is probably the most photogenic plant. You can see the raised trichomes and amazing coverage of resin. 
  *There is a red phenotype, labeled as D but renamed as Jolly Rancher. It is the strangest and the most unlike the other three. It has a hint of cherry and extremely red pistils that really stand out as the colas dry. My favorite of the four is A. It is less fruity than B and C and has the smell of Genius and Apollo-13. I say it smells like baby poo but thats not right really. It smells of slightly rotten fruit, a slight pungency mixed with fruit and citrus. It was not a heavy yielder. The plant only yielded forty-eight grams on a five-foot bush with four heads, so she was culled. She has been passed along to SunyCheba for safe keeping.

  MzJill was completely right about phenotype C. She just became a tremendous plant with large dripping colas that started plumping after day fifty of flowering. She smells a lot like C-99, she has a sweet smell that reminds me of Granny Smith Apples cooked in vanilla. She yielded more than any other plant with four mass heads that just look like showcase nugs. As Phenotype C started curing the nugs took on a candy-like smell with a hint of apples, lime-green in color with bright orange and red hues accented by brilliant resin production. In sunlight it looks like jewelry sparkling like diamonds.

  At three weeks of curing the unique cherry smell of D or Jolly Rancher, seems to have faded and although the buzz is extreme, it doesnt measure up to the other three and will be culled from the heard. Phenotype B known as Frosty Queen may be too small to keep for long term but for now she makes a great head stash with amazing cream colored kief. I still like the flavor of Phenotype A but she grows like a vine and is a bit hard to manage, so time will tell. Phenotype C will be in our garden for a long time and is used as our P1 mom for our Space Queen F2, aka, Space Jill.  MzJill still keeps a jar of Space Queen, phenotype C, as head-stash.  So now we have a proven male based on out-crossing with a known IBL (Orange Velvet) and we have a female of the Space Queen strain that would be a prize in any garden. 

  We grew out a good sized Space Queen C and placed her into flowering time, seven days prior to starting the male to assure a good amount of pistils to be pollinated. The male will start to show flowers at fourteen days and by twenty-one days the first stamen will open. We place the female in a room completely separate from our main growing area and place a fan in the room. Jill and I both like to use barely open male stamens to sprinkle grains onto each bud and try and capture the grains of pollen falling in the air. The plants spend a few days together under a 400 watt light with the fan gently blowing the pollen all over the female as each stamen opens. After three full days the female is then removed and rinsed repeatedly with water to de-activate the pollen and make any loose grains non-viable.


----------



## subcool

It takes a full forty-five to fifty days from this point (after pollination) for the seeds in this particular hybrid, to mature, every cross is different and some may take much longer to fully mature. We generally wait until we can actually see mature seeds protruding from the calyx. We pulled a test bud at sixty-five days flower and ran a germ test on one-hundred seeds and got a ninety-five percent germ rate after the seeds dried for two full weeks. The resulting cross was grown-out in test gardens. The cross took on the nickname Space Jill because MzJill was the one who knew which female was the best long before it had buds. The hybrid has quickly become a favorite because the first one-thousand seeds were given away as freebies. Usually free seeds are not primo, but in this case I had a few people tell me they liked the Space Jill more than the more expensive crosses. 

We liked the attributes and stability of the Space Queen male, now known as Space Dude. He has been used in out-crosses with Apollo-13, creating the Vortex; Jacks Cleaner, creating Jack The Ripper and Sweet Tooth #3, creating Space Tooth. We continue to work with this line to improve upon other crosses or to bring a clone-only strain to seed form so that others may enjoy the dankness. We are now working on a UK Cheese X Space Dude (Space Queen male) cross, so that I may enjoy that famous strain without obtaining a clone myself. Space Dude is one of our work horse males, now we can use him to add flavor and resin along with potency to almost any hybrid cross.


  You can check us out on our new Spanish based distributor

www.cannaseur.com
or
www.hempdepot.ca




*Glossary*

*Calyx* The whorl of sepals of a flower collectively forms the outer floral envelope or layer of the perianth enclosing and supporting the developing bud; usually green.
*Clone* An organism descended asexually from a single ancestor, such as a plant produced by layering or a polyp produced by budding. 
*Dominant* Of, relating to, or being an allele that produces the same phenotypic effect whether inherited with a homozygous or heterozygous allele.

*F1*                        When you cross two different IBL strains for the FIRST time, it is called the F1 generation.

*F2*                        When you cross two of the same F1 hybrid (inbreed), it is called the F2 generation.
*Hemp*                  A coarse bushy annual with palmate leaves and clusters of small green flowers; yields tough fibers.
*Hybrid*                A strain made up of two genetically unlike parents, IBL or hybrid.

*IBL* (Inbred line) is a genetically homogeneous strain that grows uniformly from seed. An IBL is homozygous, or true breeding for particular traits.

*Off-spring*                The progeny or descendants of a plant considered as a group.

*Out-cross*           A female crossed with a male with the soul intention of inbreeding the sibling line to the mother plant.

*P1*                        original parental generation used to develop F1 hybrids or stabilized, true breeding strains.

*Phenotype*                The observable, qualifiable and quantifiable representation of a trait.

*Pistil*                   The female, ovule-bearing organ of a flower, including the stigma, style, and ovary.

*Pollen*                 The fine powder like material consisting of pollen grains that is produced by the anthers of seed plants.

*Potency*                The quality or state of being potent. strength/efficacy/effectiveness
*Recessive* Tending to go backward or recede. Of or relating to a trait that is expressed only when the determining allele is present in the homozygous condition. 
*Resin*                  Trichomes come in three different types, Bulbous, Capitate-Sessile and Capitate-Stalked.

*Stamens*             The pollen-producing reproductive organ of a flower, usually consisting of a filament and an anther.

*TGA*...                     Team Green Avengers, The Green Avengers and The Green Avenger. 

*THC* Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol & delta-8-tetrahydrocannabinol - THC mimics the action of anandamide, a neurotransmitter produced naturally in the body, which binds with the cannabinoid receptors in the brain to produce the high associated with marijuana. THC possesses high UV-B _(280-315 nm)_ absorption properties.

*Trait*                   A genetically determined characteristic or condition: _a recessive trait._ 

*Trichomes*         Cannabis resin glands.

*Vegetation*         The process of growth in plants, prior to producing flowers/blooms/fruits


----------



## andy52

some great photography.i truly want a camera capable of taking nice and clear trich shots.i am in no way,anywhere near a photographer status.just a green horn with the desire to take some phenomonal photos of my ladies.thanks for the truly great pics and info


----------



## subcool

The Incredible Tiny Bomb Great things sometimes come in small packages, and this phenotype of Space Jill (Space Queen) is I feel the best Cannabis I have ever smoked. I need give a huge disclaimer: This thing is absolutely the worst yielding plant I have ever grown; it's a double-edged sword. I grow two of these in one pot trying to conserve space and add to my head stash, but I have yet to get more than a jar full off one plant. One trick I employ is to place two plants in one pot, forming more heads to help yield more per square foot. Jill prefers the larger and more normal version we used to breed with, but I love this one. It is simply double coated in raised trichomes. It actually has so much resin that even extremely dry and cured, the weed seams to smolder in a bowl and not want to burn correctly. It is almost like your smoking resin or hash. I love the way this thing just sparkles in the flash. If you want to know how to find one of these, it's not easy. They are hidden away in the Space Jill seeds. This phenotype is extremely recessive, and then your going to have to keep the runt of the litter. "You were my pills, you were my thrills. You were my hope baby, you were my smoke." Well this plant absolutely dropped the bomb on me because if I had any sanity, I'd toss her and replace with something larger. But to date this is the one that sets me off. This girl has a taste similar to Genius and Apollo, but it's more concentrated and the tart taste is more sour than any diesel I have ever smoked, including sour D and catpiss. It also has an underlying sweet tang that is very pleasant as it rolls across the tongue and the exhale is even very sweet and tart. I have been asked before if this phenotype can be found in Space Jill and I am happy to report it definitely can. Tiny has become legend. Several people have a phenotype that resembles mine, and they describe the same traits. The lavender coloring in some of these shots is from organics and cooler night temps. If I have her placed away from the A/C unit, she doesn't turn this shade. I can also see just a hint of Romulan from time to time. As if you couldn't tell I like it, it seems to carry a slight hashy spicy taste that is well over shadowed by the sour and sweet. Now here is the other side of the coin: The other version that Jill prefers to call simply C. It has a over whelming Cherry flavor, and a much larger yield. A few friends who recently sampled her for the first time were completely blown away, and one considers it his all time favorite smoke. The only problem with this plant is I always run out of it long before anything else. The largest plant I had grown was well over five feet with at least six heads, and the total dry weight was 40 grams. That same harvest I pulled six zipps off a JC. I sent this to the guy that sent me Apollo-13, and he also couldn't get it to make big fun. But he agreed it's simply so potent so tasty and so unique, he added it to his stash as his #1 personal smoke. People are always asking if I would breed with this plant. Well to be honest I am positive it's located in the Space Queen f2's. Even though we used the largest and slightly different phenotype to breed with, when you grow out the f2's your going to get a slight variation. The smaller phenotypes that are more resinous, harder buds and a more triangular shape that's closer to the Romulan side of things, as the larger and rounded buds are to me more a Cindy trait. I have a weird theory I will share with you, but it has very little scientific basis and is based more on my observations. It seems when you grow out a lot of seeds, the strain has an infinite amount of potency to be distributed. The larger, leafier females that yield more and grow fastier and easier are NEVER as potent as the smaller strains that seem to put more effort into resin production and less into yield. Therefore these strains are potent as hell, and this is the foundation of how I select my mother plants. There are certainly always exceptions like Jacks Cleaner that is extremely potent and yields well. And there are certainly many others, but take Og kush. I don't grow it, but isn't it a PIA to grow and low yielding? Think of all the super potent extremely resinated strains that don't yield great: G-13, Apollo, Genius, OG Kush and others are all known to be incredibly potent. It's a theory anyway. Growing safely now in a legal med garden, I have been able to grow out some of my genetic stash over and over again. And tweaking each plants soil mix, I am able to maximize the yield of plants that in the past were known as low yielding. This is the case with the phenotype. By lowering her initial nutrient level (cooler soil) and not feeding her anything until day 30, where she received a nice blast of High P poo stew with assorted organic goodies like Sweet Leaf. She responded well to the easy treatment, and I have doubled the yield on her. Every time I harvested her, I would make small adjustments. And I continued to increase her yields to almost three jars just before we built our new rooms. It's a Gas Now we added CO2 (use a consistent abbreviation Co2 or CO2. Choose one and stick with it). are running in the new room. Temps run around 74 degrees and below to control bugs. I read a thread that said co2 wasn't helpful in low temps, but I am going to have to disagree. I have never seen a Tiny Bomb this size. Now keep in mind she had an extended veg under flo's, while we moved over to new place and built the new rooms. But I am certain the co2 added to the girth of the buds. This proves that even with a smaller phenotype you can still learn to maximize her yields, if you just watch the plant and listen to what it tells you by how it reacts to its environment and treatment.
  SpaceJill and Subcool can be found at there support forums
www.breedbay.co.uk
  TGA Genetics www.cannaseur.com


----------



## subcool

A/B
  Emerald Triangle Funk X Old Oregon Purple

  I started growing cannabis some 30 years ago outdoors in the US down south where the laws and the cops are no joke when it comes to cannabis. I had many run ins with the law and have traveled across the world seeking more knowledge and running from courts and stupid laws. I have lived both in the UK and Amsterdam and Canada and have tried to gain as much knowledge as possible while traveling in order to become better at my craft. While living in Amsterdam I worked for Gypsy Nirvana and saw the breeding game unveiled and decided I could do it better, more honestly if I ever had the opportunity. I now live on the west coast and am a legal medical grower along with the love of my life MzJill. We provide premium quality cannabis (know in the US as dank or kind bud) to a few registered patients. I have spent the last decade collecting unique clone only strains in order to collect the proper effect for certain ailments. I have developed a love for photography and combining my love for both, created a Huge data base on cannabis genetics complete with in depth grow guides posted online on many internet sites. We have start to finish tutorials on over 40 strains and the list keeps growing every time we start more seeds. Jill and I now have several published articles and also are part of TGA ( Team Green Avenger) a group of breeders working with clone only strains to produce new hybrids with devastating potency and unique sweet taste.
              Working with TGA we have helped create some 25 new hybrids and have changed the way the business is done my offering live support and instant feedback using our large data base of medical/professional growers that work with our strains. When a new strain is created it is grown out online for the world to see the results along side of test grows run by happy volunteers that receive free seeds. We have been invited to the Cannabis Cup in Amsterdam and plan to enter our 8 week Haze Hybrid Jack the Ripper. Please join us at the TGA/Cannaseur booth in November for a bong hit.

  One of the strains we ran across that has almost urban legend  status is DAB now there is a short story behind the name and I will disclose it here for the first time. The plant was created using a Herm fem that was labeled D and the Clone mom was B it only took on the silly iconic name when people started growing it out and mistakenly added the A. 

  This strain has huge following in the underground I have been wanting to run it for many years. About 9 years ago I actually had a cut of DAB( Dank *** *****) but a trip by the cops assured I had to wait a few years to give her a go again. These genetics were collected by the great A/B Hybrid. This is a famous under ground grower that helped pioneer Selfing a technique used on females to create all female seeds. He also was famous for his Purple Sativa and his Emerald Triangle Funk. He used these two very different strains to create his own Sativa/Indica hybrid. There used to be vast amounts of information on these two strains but with the fall of Overgrow/Cannabis world this information was lost. I feel very lucky an old friend was nice enough to share his small stash of seeds with me. One of the main attractions to this hybrid was the seeds are almost 15 years old! A few breeders warned me about herm traits, as the rumor is this hybrid was created using male flowers from a female plant. This would be passed on to future generations if I used this in breeding projects. This is always a danger with working with unknown crosses but the only way to eliminate this is to grow out the strain and cull these problem plants from the gene pool.   Nebu probably is the best authority on these genetics. Nebu is well known in the US for his work with purple cannabis mainly Mendencino Purps and is a leading authority on the original cut, he actually had the DAB clone from what I understand. This is what he had to say The AB Hybrid is a jewel of an example of this level, purpling very dramatically in the leaves with splashes amongst the calyxes. Were on to some serious bag appeal now! The AB Hybrid is a hermaphroditic cross between Emerald Triangle Funk and an old Oregon Purple indica/sativa hybrid. The taste is just dank and funky (inherited from the ET Funk). In fact, the particular AB Hybrid phenotype pictured has been appropriately dubbed DAB, an acronym for dank-*** *****. However, this hybrid also possesses some very sweet, exotic perfume notes, and is so distinctive that it is quite difficult to put into words. Smells like hippies, some have said. Perhaps this is because of the combination of dank and incense. It definitely fills the room with its aroma, which lingers for hours.
  One trick we use to force out these unwanted plants is, once a plant is budding we subject it to irregular light cycles. Interrupting the dark period and extending the light cycle any plants that have herm tendencies will show us quick. Unfortunately using this technique we eliminated the best looking phenotype based on early observations. Z was a bushy girl with nice short spacing but at day 21 she showed male flowers and was killed. I was looking for a new short purple Indica what I found inside this pack of 14-year-old seeds was kind of unexpected. This phenotype labeled #6 grew fast and tall so she was placed in the back of the grow room in the corner and her buds were bent over into the light. I cringe as I think about how many times I almost dragged her tall *** out and tossed her. She took up the space of 2-normal sized plants. I am so glad I am stubborn and waited to see the final outcome. There are also 2 plants that are very similar in looks and smell but there very small and will not make it on a second trip through the bud room. 
              This all got started when an old friend contacted me and asked if I was interested in growing out some A/B. I cracked 10 and selected the best 7 to transplant. You can see how nice and deep green with purple stems the seedlings were. As they grew up I cloned each one and then transplanted each and placed into 12/12 to bud each plant out. I kept watch mainly on the short plants with widest leaves, as these are DAB like qualities.
  The 3 more Sativa like plants didnt get a lot of attention but somehow I was out of 5 gallon pots when I transplanted Phenotype 6 and she was placed in one of my full size containers holding 7 full gallons of soil. I placed her in the back as I mentioned and she has been ignored for the most part. Out of the 7 seedlings all were female, which lends credibility to the warnings I received and the assertion A/B was created using a stress herm female plant to create Female seeds. I have only located the one herm at this stage. Phenotype 1 and 4 are a wash as they are both to small to consider running a second time between the two I dont see even on ounce of meds and no matter how good they may turn out there are minimum standards. Phenotype #2 has the same incredible smell but her yield and finished product will have to be compared to #6 but based on 40 day results #6 is superior mainly based on size alone, however the smaller dread like buds on #2 intrigue me so she has been left to finish even though I have no room and have to manually move her into dark each day and then back into the vegetive room where the light timers are set for 18/6 but the only location that we have any room.
  Day 40


----------



## subcool

You can see phenotype #2 is also beautiful its one draw back as I mentioned is the cola size which amount to monkey paw sized buds and were need Gorilla arms if its going to outshine phenotype #6. We will keep an eye on the rest inspecting every 2 days for male flowers its obvious now warnings were correct and Nebus information is also confirmed now we have to just wait and see if any more show herm traits.
  Day 45
  Sadly I found more herm flowers on Phenotype #3 so the shortest thickest one is now culled from the heard. I took shots of Phenotype #6 today 2/20 and she is even more spectacular than before. I hope its extremely good because with 2 herm plants in my main bud room I am bound to have seeds which will all have to be tossed in the trash due to there origins. That now has us down to 2 out of 7 females and based on size #6 has the lead and there is a good chance she will not run again so we have now have 1 female to watch and she has been searched from head to toe and she is free of any male flowers at this point. I dont think I have ever seen a cooler looking plant. The buds almost have a Jade like appearance and the contrasting maroon/burgundy just heightens this effect.
  It reeks at this point and entering the grow room is a blast of Funk and candy from all the other TGA gear.
  Week 9
   Well the results are now in. The one phenotype that did not herm is one hell of a plant. The bud has a very thick oily smell that reminds me of Garlic and skunk. It seems the leaf itself has a very strong odor. We turned the plants that exhibited herm traits into Bubble hash and its truly spectacular. I dont feel I would add this strain to my stash as it takes over 60 days to finish and simply reeks like no plant I have ever grown before. The bubble is without the musty taste and melts like caramel in the bowl. While it is not a keeper strain I am very happy I ran her and will enjoy every speck of hash I make from her. I am not disappointed with the results, as a grower you never stop seeking knowledge and the only way I know to find out if a strain is any good is to grow her out. After drying the buds were also a bit fluffy but the patient we gave the buds to was extremely impressed with both taste and high. I hope you enjoyed this documentation of this legendary strain.


----------



## THCPezDispenser

Great information and photography subcool, you are an inspiration!


----------



## DomsChron

subcool said:
			
		

> Dom,
> Your CC has been declined several times and now I have a signed book sitting with your nick on it.
> Dioxide has tried to contact you several times but I think he must be using a dead e-mail
> 
> can you contact him and clear this up please??
> 
> SUb



*WOW I FORGOT! Smokin so much of that homegrown like always! I gave up and was going to order it earlier but I figured hope for getting it signed was lost! I will definitely contact him today!!! I'm so sorry I made him go through that much work!

I thought you were talking about my BreedBay order at first 

Sent that in 3 days ago.

Good luck to you my brother, stay safe and GREAT pics buddy! Thanks for doin a write up on pheno 2! Now it would be the best if you could find a high quality picture of bubba kush to prove it's choice over the flav! QUALITY OVER QUANTITY! :rofl:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

wow, subcool... this thread was here for all this time... and I didn't even realize it...  :holysheep: ... and I *LOVE* bud porn  

you grow some dank-as s buds, man :aok:

it sure is a goreous plant to grow, eh?

I gotta order me up some'a yer beans with that Jack's Cleaner mix in it... :hubba: ... sounds like some "dank" bud


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn Bro,,that was sweet. Nice pics.


----------



## swiftgt

wow that weed looks so good, i hope mine turn out even half as good!


----------



## maineharvest

Hey Subcool, do you have any pics of the Bannana Sour Punch?


----------



## umbra

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Hey Subcool, do you have any pics of the Bannana Sour Punch?



Wrong breeder. BSP is eg's gear not TGA's.


----------



## IRISH

hey subcool. fast-tracked to the back page here. been reading the thread for 2.5hrs, and only halfway done. sheesh. 

great read. great pics. thanks for the lessons. 

love that first pic of the huge sputnic 2.0. very nice. i better start saving up for summer. ...bb...


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville

thanks for all the time and effort you obviously put into this thread


----------



## outdoorsman101

Just found my new desktop picture


----------



## poop-dog

Just wanted to say hi, you are to cool. How would I go about getting a signed book?
Sorry, just read on another forum only the first 100 where signed.


----------



## subcool

I still sign any book thats ordered if the customer ask

www.dankgearonline.com

Sub


----------



## subcool

I prefer if MzJill gives the deatils of her contributions but besides suppling the base genetics for all those purple goodies this was her second contribution to TGA. Don't think shes not a major reason for our sucess.

I will get her to post some of her famous Pink pics but even though shes the love of my life she still had to get her recommendation through my test.

Not a prob Bob this thing smells like Oranges and BO and yields tremendous maroon nugs. Her Offspring are better than she is and she is a breeding mother now.

We even Created a one time run of OV bx for those looking to add some Orange to a cross.

Mz Jills Orange Velvet


----------



## subcool

This next strain gets mixed reviews from me. It was created using A-13 and JCB. Sunycheba used our stock Apollo mom and a male from the last ½ of the JCB seeds. It is quite headie and done very very fast. It has a great clear buzz that cuts through everything but it was created in very limited amounts and based on what I have learned A-13 X JTR has much more of the Cindy traits I find appealing, however this is really great smoke!! Removing the blueberry from the cross in the form of JTR instead of JCB is a much better choice for potency and stability.

What this cross proved to me is the breeding potential of A-13 and the need to work her backwards into a cube. This strain was never released to the public but it is a strain I have grown none the less so it makes the list. This particular cut is exceptionally nice.


----------



## subcool

This is anothet contribution from MzJill. What a sweet tasting sweet tooth she collected before we met we ran her and pollenated her with Space Dude. Jill will elaborate of the origins of her moms later but I am trying to keep the flow going as each strain came into my life.


She will show you some of her stunning pics later but for now here are some of her shots I have filed.

Space Tooth

** We did not repeat this cross hell you can buy sweet tooth from anywhere and we like to be unique**


----------



## subcool

Jillybean is TGA's best selling strain and loved by everyone that grows her.
She has a few females that are sought after one being Candy Store a strain that literally taste and smells like smoking jellybeans and the Orange Skunk pheno that I liked so much.
It is a wonderful combination of Orange and Cherry with lots of gooey resin.


----------



## subcool

Ok a slight left turn now were going to feature strains I have been associated with and or smoked the strain. I will limit this to things I have high res pics of but just figure about 6 months in Amsterdam and 7 Cups so include almost all the Dutch Gear. This is a Photo history so we wont count those

*Most of these Hybrids were sold out long ago so please don't ask about these older ones* 

Suny was one of the few people I knew out west and when I did my normal thing and collected to many plants I started passing them to him. He has replicated some of my creations and made some of his own. You should know Suny is a full time  MR Mom so picture that movie with plants everywhere and youll know why his goodies are limited. Were happy to have his unique crosses in any amounts.
This is the JC bx T pheno crossed with JCB and it created an amazing Sativa that many people just rave about in fact I thing LS has one he likes. It has a milder lemony taste thats much diff than JC its Sat dom and takes longer to finish the buzz is speedy and up with an almost Haze like fry.
To me it resembles the crazy sativa Speed racer STP found in the JCB but it has something else like a hint of berry that makes it very plesant to smoke it made Jill a tad nervous but she is not a fan of haze or sativas that speed things up.

I can tell you by the demand for it its a primo hybrid.

If you have a mom concider yourself lucky


----------



## subcool

Here is a wild cross combining DJs Flo x JCB. Now I have made some comments that might lead people to think I to assuming I dont like him. This is not true he has taught me a ton by reading his numerous papers and I have tasted a lot of really kick *** Blueberry crosses. I think it adds a dirt taste more than a berry taste and its more a personal thing BB is also known to create hybrid herms as it may carry a recessive herm trait. The guy is a legend and deserves a lot of respect for longevity alone.

First Flo Preggo

I always liked the idea of Flo providing a nice clean buzz suited for PC geeks and gamers ( holds hand up) I was not a huge fan of this cross but it was a huge success on cbay and it has been distributed widly with very few complaints. I actually get request and there are people actually f2ing it.
Sometimes you make a good drink by mistake

The smoke is smooth and berryish with undertones of Lime, lemon and keylime? The buzz is all cerebral and I didnt even know I was high till I stood up. Its deff a strain for a clean bong with a toob full of ice cubes.

Suny has a knack for finding color and the unusual he if not a Subcool robot and does what he feels is best but he has been an incredible student taking it on his own to learn as much as possible about genetics and helping with the medical aspect of things.

Check out his Blue Balled Male


----------



## subcool

One strain I passed to Suny is Squids Super Skunk, I have been running this plant for many years and I know a few people that swear by her for yields blasting 4 elbos outa 2k.

While he was making more Sputnik 1.0 using the BR male he also dusted the ssk mom with the purple males pollen. The greatest thing about this cross is its is really close to the mother strain in smoke with about 50% of them turning color naturally and all of them turning wild shades with any temperature drop.

Staying short her one flaw is the utter stank she develops totally living up to her name. It almost smells rotten at times yet a sweet dank odor is everywhere unlike some lemon or orange smelling plants this one makes your grow house smell like pot!

Short Thick buds
Heavy Indica Jill says its Original dank just the combined sweet skunk smell.
Squids SSK from sensi circa 1983 X Nebus Black Russian..


Pictures are all by Friends of TGA thanks for the amazing samples

I am blown away by seeing our gear grown by others.
I get high with a little help from my friends


----------



## subcool

Jacks Surprize
JC X GF X C99

Thanks 180
You guys wont know this cat but he was one of the first people I sent a JC cut to when I first found her. The funny thing is he sent me a camera case full of seeds and I tried to germ them twice with no success, I passed them on to Tommy^2 who had great success with them and then passed em on to others eventually landing with Kryptonite and he was nice enough to pass on a cut to Sportster for me. Wow what a long strange trip that was.

Lets watch her grow!!

This is Agent 13
code name Apollo

The Dog!

*MOVING MARIJUANA*

*Written by: Subcool         *


  Imagine it being necessary to move a seven plus foot cannabis plant when its one week into bud, well thats just what happened to us in July of 2005. I was gifted a few cuts of 180s Jack Surprise that was created using my notorious Jacks Cleaner mom x Grapefruit x C99.  I had seen photos of her and heard a lot about her but never had a chance to grow it. Kryptonite was nice enough to get a cutting to me, via another friend of ours. She had a long rough journey that really tore her up. 
  We always keep new incoming cuts separated from our main grow, so we quarantined these little ones in our sunroom. One day, just as the ladies were starting to repair and grow new shoots, they were attacked by a cannabis hungry feline.  Apparently the interior door to the sunroom was left ajar and our cannabis hungry cat sensed fresh tender cannabis, so he pushed his way into the sunroom and had himself a stony feast. I was not at all happy but I knew the plants would be fine as they were well rooted and had a good bit of healthy growth on them. The very next day our baby bunny was let out to get some hoppity exercise, apparently she is cannabis-hungry too!  When the bunny was done having her stoner-iffic brunch the little Jacks Surprise clones were basically nubs. At this point we realized our pets were herb-lovers, so we built a shelf and placed the ladies on it, away from the stoner critters. As they grew they started coming back as bushes, we decided it had so many shoots the only way to do it justice was under the sun, in the great outdoors.  We kept one Jacks Surprise and gave the other to our friend and TGA member, SunyCheba.
   Even though we grow legally under our state guidelines, we normally do all of our grows, indoors. Its one thing to grow legally and its another to let everyone in tight-*** America know you grow weed.  We were living on some acreage at the time. There was a hidden full sun location, with easy water access out back near the pump house; this is where we planned to place her.
  First we had to get the Jacks Surprise lady adjusted to outdoor life.  We put her in a two-gallon pot and placed her outside on mild, sunny days. As she grew bigger and stronger and spring solstice approached, we placed her into a thirty- gallon muck bucket and carried her out-back. I used some older super-soil that I had previously used for the indoor garden. I reconditioned the soil with bone meal and bat guano. She grew fast and I tended her faithfully through the hot summer, sometimes watering her two times in one day. My faithful dog protected her from wandering deer or other unwanted visitors. She kept growing and growing, taller than the dog, taller than MzJill, finally taller than me.
  One day we received notice from the landlord, he wanted to visit us to check on a leak in the roof, which we had previously made him aware of. About four weeks later we received a letter asking us to vacate within thirty days, as they want to re-roof the home. So we were left with thirty days to find a new home for our family and our cannabis-hungry pets. What the hell do we do with the plant out back that has grown now, to over seven feet tall? 
  We were able to locate a new home that was on one hundred acres.  While MzJill and the children were checking out the house, I wandered off to find a place for our monster marijuana tree. I walked and toked and walked some more, I was out in the middle of nowhere.  There was a forest full of huge pine and oak trees, and hills overlooking huge open fields.  I was caught up in the beauty of the land, just wandering.  I found myself at the top of a hill. I started running down, faster and faster until I reached the bottom and I jumped on what appeared to be a log in the tall wild grass. Next thing I knew I was falling into a dark hole filled half way with water.  With my fast stoner-like reactions I was able to grab the sides of the hole to keep myself from falling into the dark water below.  As I pulled myself from the hole, and limped with broken ribs towards the house; I realized that my plan needed revising.  I hadnt found an area in direct sun, while still being hidden from the farmers working their summer crops, as well there was not water access nearby. I still dont know what we are going to do with this huge pot plant.
  We had a lot of work in front of us, and a short time to get it all complete.  We sent the children off to Girl Scout camp, and we got busy.  MzJills and the homeowners idea of clean, are not the same; not even close!  We set out to make this house our home; bleaching, sterilizing, painting, new kitchen counter and carpet shampooing; finally able to start moving in after lots of sleepless nights. Constructing new efficient grow rooms, while tearing down the old grow rooms and keeping the crops on cycle. Finding someone who is a state legal medical marijuana grower, whom can provide a home to a seven-foot monster, isnt as easy as it may sound!
  The outlook on finding a home for this healthy, bug-free seven-foot marijuana plant was grim. Until Grandma stepped up! We have a grandma who has had some problems with chronic pain. In the past Grandma has had some major relief from a few of MzJills medical grade cannabis cookies. So we set out to get the ball rolling on getting Grandma her medical card. Then the fun began!  How do you go about transporting a seven-foot pot tree to a home forty miles away? Did I mention that the route weaves through the heart of downtown in our capitol city, past the city cop shop, past the skater/thug park and down the freeway; before ending at the final destination in a residential neighborhood? 
  Its not illegal to transport a giant pot plant through the city under our state guidelines, but its probably not a real smart idea to let everyone see it being done. The first step was getting our Cannabis Tree from out-back to up-front in the driveway. With the help of our good friends CptCrunch and SugarLeaf we came up with a plan. We used CptCrunchs small Toyota truck to drive across the backyard around the trees and flowers, finally out back to our Cannabis Tree. The picture of MzJill holding up the huge plant while CptCrunch weaves his way back up through the yard; is one of my favorites. We used twine to tie-up the plant like a Christmas tree.  Then we laid her out on a large tarp, and wrapped her up neatly, once again wrapping with twine. We hoisted her into the bed of Grandmas Ford truck, thirty-gallon bucket included; laying her diagonally across the truck bed.  We then took Astro Turf and wrapped her up a little more. Our pot plant looked some-what like a dead body when we were done getting her ready for transport. Just to spice things up a bit; while transporting the Cannabis Tree, a city cop followed Grandma all the way through the heart of the city, but he was just headed in the same direction.
              Grandma has a son, whom we will call Joe; he was very excited to become the caretaker of this Jacks Surprise lady. He did a great job giving her a new home. First Joe dug a huge hole in the backyard and loosened the surrounding soil; he refilled the hole with soil from the local nursery. When he transplanted the lady into the ground, he put her deep, the entire root ball down into the ground, up to the lowest branch. This helped to lower the overall height of the plant so she wouldnt be seen above the fence tops. He watered her regularly and I made a few visits with five-gallon jugs of organic nutrients (Pure Blend Bloom and Liquid Karma). 
  We had a sunny long autumn but late into September it started cooling off more during the night and dew began forming on the buds. I had previously warned Joe about mold and mildew. He built a roof over the lady with a clear piece of four millimeter plastic, to keep the dew off at night yet allow the sun to finish maturing her numerous buds. Anxious Joe and his two Pit Bulls protected her from theft; and she was protected from the dogs by a short wire fence. Although she was no longer in full sun by November, she was showing amber trichomes and nice purple shading to the buds. The Grape Fruit genes influenced the fragrance, but there was a spicy undertone as well.


----------



## subcool

When it was harvest time, I went over to Grandmas house to help process the plant and make sure it was properly trimmed and dried. I like to cut all the large fan leaves off and discard them then trim each stalk down close, saving the sugar leaf to make bubble hash. Each stalk is placed onto a hanger and then hung in a warm room with plenty of air movement, until the buds get crispy feeling on the outside. The trimmed buds are then cut off of the stems and are placed in large pans to finish drying for a few more days (in our climate). The stems will snap if bent, at this time we place the buds into glass jars and open or burp them a few times a day for the first few days, then every couple of days for the first few weeks. 
 One surprising thing was how much different the same clone tasted grown indoors in organics. There is much more resin on the indoor plants and it has a sweeter flavor. After final processing, the outdoor plant yielded a little over a pound of nice smooth dank buds. We shared the smoke with our other patients and considering all of the set backs that this little clone was able to grow past, I was quite pleased in the end with a quarter pound for my efforts.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Gorgeous buds bro...  thanks for sharing.  I've got some Vortex seeds on the way...


----------



## flaboy88

i want beautiful pot like that.. how did the leaves turn reddish like that? lol its so beautiful


----------



## legalize_freedom

Sub thanks for your contributions to this site...I wish I had a computer about 6 months ago, I would have rather bought your book from you, then from borders...then I could have had it signed...beautiful book to by the way, it sits on my coffee table and is a great conversation peice.  Keep going with the thread...I'm lovin it, and now that I have been reading for the last 3 hrs (and drooling) I'm finally caught up ...alot of this stuff was in the book, but alot of it is new to me.  Thanks again!

Whatever happened to Heads Mag???  I used to get it 5 or 6 yrs ago, and then it just disapeared around my area (great lakes) It was one of my favorite mags...now I'm more of a skunk reader since I can't find Heads.


----------



## NinetySeven

WOW SUBCOOL>>>I am simply Blown Away with the impact of your post.

I saved the page for future refernce.
Thanks for the treat.

97


----------



## blameitonthelaserbuds

some amazing buds but god that maroon stuff is rediculous.


----------



## IronLungs

Had to get this back to the top for anyone who hasn't salivated over it lately...

w
o
w
!


----------



## subcool

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Sub thanks for your contributions to this site...I wish I had a computer about 6 months ago, I would have rather bought your book from you, then from borders...then I could have had it signed...beautiful book to by the way, it sits on my coffee table and is a great conversation peice.  Keep going with the thread...I'm lovin it, and now that I have been reading for the last 3 hrs (and drooling) I'm finally caught up ...alot of this stuff was in the book, but alot of it is new to me.  Thanks again!
> 
> Whatever happened to Heads Mag???  I used to get it 5 or 6 yrs ago, and then it just disapeared around my area (great lakes) It was one of my favorite mags...now I'm more of a skunk reader since I can't find Heads.



Heads guys rocked but they operated on a shoe string budget and couldnt hold it together when they tried deleting print and went online it just faded away.
They had the best look and layout of any of the weed mags I have ever worked for and I miss em for sure.

I have written so much for Skunk but they literally abuse there writers and I have rarely been paid so I switched to a trade ad which they cant seem to remember to run so I kinda gave up on em. I mainly write for HT and a local mag called West Coast Cannabis which is a free issue but only available in Cali and CO and with orders to Dankgear.

Sub


----------



## kalikisu

Thats what i'm talking about! She is a monster. Nice!


----------



## subcool

Romulan is one of those strains that has almost
mythical status among growers and when I started
doing research I found out there is not that much info
available. First off I dug around at the old BCGA website
and found this:
"It has been one of Vancouver Island's best kept
secrets for a few years. Up till about 18 months ago,
Romulan Joe from the island was all Vancouver knew
of Romulan. Then I showed about 18 months ago at
HBC with some bud and photos looking for advice
about good genetics to cross it with. Boy did I create
a commotion. I was offered some serious dollars for
a clone. I said no but that I would be happy to work
something out with some seeds.
For you breeders, take note that 18 months ago, Vancouver
breeders did not have access to Romulan
genetics. At that time both the Romulan that Joe was
bringing to Vancouver and my Romulan was the
same bud. About six months ago I returned and Vancouver's
Romulan was now more potent than mine
but had lost some of its flavor". Vic High
It's no secret that Vic is one of my favorite breeders and
the fact he worked with Romulan already makes it special
and then this year I was lucky enough to meet someone
that has the cut and grows it in a green house each
year. The first bud I sampled was really impressive with a
perfume oily smell that really got my attention from the
very first bong hit. Pure Romulan is supposed to be a very
stable plant that produces very uniform F1 hybrids. This
combined with its amazing flavor prompted us to create
a Hybrid using this clone only female Romulan and Space
Queen. This will lock down the Romulan traits in large
numbers and add some of the Romulan Funk to the sibling
outcross. When we first got a cutting of the Romulan
I was surprised at how slow it grew and initially I got a
very poor yield but as I got to know her I learned she
liked a lot of attention requiring additional time in veg
and lots of shaping and bondage to form multiple tops
and a wide bush. The first time I budded her I did not give
her ample vegetive time and my yield was very low. I
almost culled the plant but the smoke tasted so good and

the buzz was so pleasant that I gave her another chance
and asked Jem777 for another cutting. He was running
out of room at his grow so instead of a cutting he shows
up with a 24" trained bush complete with LST and
bondage. I had no room in the budding area so I continued
to veg her until she was like 40" tall with 6 heads by
the time my crop finished and I made room for her. I
placed her under the 400 watt HPS with side lighting
from both 1000 watt hoods on the sides and she just
loved the cool temps and 1200 PPM of co2 I run in my
bud room. She packed on the buds by week six and the
smell was just unbelievable anytime you got close to her
at all the **** would just drift over and slap you in the
face. She started fading around 50 days so I topped
dressed the container with super soil and fed her some
organic bloom solution as well as loading her with sugars.
She continued to mature and by day 60 she was carpeted
with oily resin glands that were about 40% amber
telling me she was ready to harvest.
Using this method I was able to increase her yield to just
under 5 ounces in Super Soil. Romulan has quickly
become one of our new favorite night time smokes. It has
a awesome flavor and the Indica make up is perfect for un
winding in the evening hours. It tends to bring on the
munchies and a session is usually followed by a chocolate
snack. Romulan will be staying around here as stash and
also as one of our new mother plants.
1) Phenotypes  Clone Only
2) Height- Short stocky branchy plant
3) Yield- better than average with proper training
4) Indoor/Outdoor/Greenhouse
5) Best way to grow- Multiple topping and training
into a wide bush
6) Harvest Window- 8 weeks
7) Sativa/Indica 30/70
8) Hybrid- BGCA Original
9) High type- Heavy and comforting great for sleep
and relaxation
10) Smells Floral and Oily with a spicy pine after
taste.
11) Comments Thanks Vic High!


----------



## subcool

I can see why friends of mine have said she taste similar to JC but its just the fact its also a lemon smelling plant, the similarities end there as TW grows a lot different than JC and has a more musty smell lurking under the citrus.
This cut was extremely tall and produced way to many naners along her journey for me but it was strong weed and I can see why so many people liked her
The weed taste great with a lemon hint and musty smell. The weed is course and rough and burns harsh in a bowl clogging the stem often I prefer soft weed as it burns better.
It gets me high everytime I smoke it but its certainly not close to JTR in potency or apollo in flavor so as famous and sought after as she is I won't keep her.

This was my first run with Trainwreck and as you will see The Arcata cut is only one of many.


----------



## subcool

I started growing cannabis some 30 years ago outdoors in the US down south where the laws and the cops are no joke when it comes to cannabis. I had many run ins with the law and have traveled across the world seeking more knowledge and running from courts and stupid laws. I have lived both in the UK and Amsterdam and Canada and have tried to gain as much knowledge as possible while traveling in order to become better at my craft. I now live on the west coast and am a legal medical grower along with the love of my life MzJill. I have spent the last decade collecting unique clone only strains in order to collect the proper effect for certain ailments. I have developed a love for photography and combining my love for both, created a Huge data base on cannabis genetics complete with in depth grow guides posted online on many internet sites.
	Working with TGA we have helped create some 25 new hybrids and have changed the way the business is done my offering live support and instant feedback using our large data base of medical/professional growers that work with our strains. When a new strain is created it is grown out online for the world to see the results along side of test grows run by happy volunteers that receive free seeds One of the strains we ran across that has almost urban legend status is DAB ( Dank *** *****) now there is a short story behind the name and I will disclose it here for the first time. The plant was created using a Herm fem that was labeled D and the Clone mom was B it only took on the silly iconic name when people started growing it out and mistakenly added the A. 

This strain has huge following in the underground I have been wanting to run it for many years. About 9 years ago I actually had a cut of DAB, but a trip by the cops assured I had to wait a few years to give her a go again. These genetics were collected by the great A/B Hybrid. This is a famous under ground grower that helped pioneer Selfing a technique used on females to create all female seeds. He also was famous for his Purple Sativa and his Emerald Triangle Funk. He used these two very different strains to create his own Sativa/Indica hybrid. There used to be vast amounts of information on these two strains but with the fall of Overgrow/Cannabis world this information was lost. I feel very lucky an old friend was nice enough to share his small stash of seeds with me. One of the main attractions to this hybrid was the seeds are almost 15 years old! A few breeders warned me about herm traits, as the rumor is this hybrid was created using male flowers from a female plant. This would be passed on to future generations if I used this in breeding projects. This is always a danger with working with unknown crosses but the only way to eliminate this is to grow out the strain and cull these problem plants from the gene pool.   Nebu probably is the best authority on these genetics. Nebu is well known in the US for his work with purple cannabis mainly Mendencino Purps and is a leading authority on the original cut, he actually had the DAB clone from what I understand. This is what he had to say The AB Hybrid is a jewel of an example of this level, purpling very dramatically in the leaves with splashes amongst the calyxes. Were on to some serious bag appeal now! The AB Hybrid is a hermaphroditic cross between Emerald Triangle Funk and an old Oregon Purple indica/sativa hybrid. The taste is just dank and funky (inherited from the ET Funk). In fact, the particular AB Hybrid phenotype pictured has been appropriately dubbed DAB, an acronym for dank-*** *****. However, this hybrid also possesses some very sweet, exotic perfume notes, and is so distinctive that it is quite difficult to put into words. Smells like hippies, some have said. Perhaps this is because of the combination of dank and incense. It definitely fills the room with its aroma, which lingers for hours.
One trick we use to force out these unwanted plants is, once a plant is budding we subject it to irregular light cycles. Interrupting the dark period and extending the light cycle any plants that have herm tendencies will show us quick. Unfortunately using this technique we eliminated the best looking phenotype based on early observations. Z was a bushy girl with nice short spacing but at day 21 she showed male flowers and was killed. I was looking for a new short purple Indica what I found inside this pack of 14-year-old seeds was kind of unexpected. This phenotype labeled #6 grew fast and tall so she was placed in the back of the grow room in the corner and her buds were bent over into the light. I cringe as I think about how many times I almost dragged her tall *** out and tossed her. She took up the space of 2-normal sized plants. I am so glad I am stubborn and waited to see the final outcome. There are also 2 plants that are very similar in looks and smell but there very small and will not make it on a second trip through the bud room. 
	This all got started when an old friend contacted me and asked if I was interested in growing out some A/B. I cracked 10 and selected the best 7 to transplant. You can see how nice and deep green with purple stems the seedlings were. As they grew up I cloned each one and then transplanted each and placed into 12/12 to bud each plant out. I kept watch mainly on the short plants with widest leaves, as these are DAB like qualities.
The 3 more Sativa like plants didnt get a lot of attention but somehow I was out of 5 gallon pots when I transplanted Phenotype 6 and she was placed in one of my full size containers holding 7 full gallons of soil. I placed her in the back as I mentioned and she has been ignored for the most part. Out of the 7 seedlings all were female, which lends credibility to the warnings I received and the assertion A/B was created using a stress herm female plant to create Female seeds. I have only located the one herm at this stage. Phenotype 1 and 4 are a wash as they are both to small to consider running a second time between the two I dont see even on ounce of meds and no matter how good they may turn out there are minimum standards. Phenotype #2 has the same incredible smell but her yield and finished product will have to be compared to #6 but based on 40 day results #6 is superior mainly based on size alone, however the smaller dread like buds on #2 intrigue me so she has been left to finish even though I have no room and have to manually move her into dark each day and then back into the vegetive room where the light timers are set for 18/6 but the only location that we have any room.
Day 40
	You can see phenotype #2 is also beautiful its one draw back as I mentioned is the cola size which amount to monkey paw sized buds and were need Gorilla arms if its going to outshine phenotype #6. We will keep an eye on the rest inspecting every 2 days for male flowers its obvious now warnings were correct and Nebus information is also confirmed now we have to just wait and see if any more show herm traits.
Day 45
Sadly I found more herm flowers on Phenotype #3 so the shortest thickest one is now culled from the heard. I took shots of Phenotype #6 today 2/20 and she is even more spectacular than before. I hope its extremely good because with 2 herm plants in my main bud room I am bound to have seeds which will all have to be tossed in the trash due to there origins. That now has us down to 2 out of 7 females and based on size #6 has the lead and there is a good chance she will not run again so we have now have 1 female to watch and she has been searched from head to toe and she is free of any male flowers at this point. I dont think I have ever seen a cooler looking plant. The buds almost have a Jade like appearance and the contrasting maroon/burgundy just heightens this effect.
It reeks at this point and entering the grow room is a blast of Funk and candy from all the other TGA gear.
Week 9
 Well the results are now in. The one phenotype that did not herm is one hell of a plant. The bud has a very thick oily smell that reminds me of Garlic and skunk. It seems the leaf itself has a very strong odor. We turned the plants that exhibited herm traits into Bubble hash and its truly spectacular. I dont feel I would add this strain to my stash as it takes over 60 days to finish and simply reeks like no plant I have ever grown before. The bubble is without the musty taste and melts like caramel in the bowl. While it is not a keeper strain I am very happy I ran her and will enjoy every speck of hash I make from her. I am not disappointed with the results, as a grower you never stop seeking knowledge and the only way I know to find out if a strain is any good is to grow her out. After drying the buds were also a bit fluffy but the patient we gave the buds to was extremely impressed with both taste and high. I hope you enjoyed this documentation of this legendary strain.


----------



## leafminer

Amazing post and amazing photos, thanks, terrific!


----------



## subcool

I remember very well the unique smell and taste of Romulan from the old days when I was in touch with Vic High. The exotic taste was so unique and so strong and the Romulan mother passed on this flavor to Romberry making a crazy Blueberry Romulan combo.
Last year I heard of a Romulan cut grown by locals that they had been running for a very long time and I was lucky enough to sample some of their very good green house grown Romulan and that taste came flooding back.  My Good friend, Jem777 ask these growers if Subcool could have a cutting and they sent one up pronto. I returned the favor with a few of my favorite cuttings know for their medical effects.
I wrote a story about this particular cutting and it was featured on the cover of Treating Yourself magazine,( The post before this one) The plant loved my soil mix and the buds we harvested were so tasty and spicy, that the next thought was to create a hybrid using this unusual flavor. The Romulan cutting is very hard to clone but after a few attempts we got a few clones to root we created a large bush and pollinated her heavily with our Space Queen male we call  Space Dude.  Space Queen is made up of Romulan X Cinderella99 so this makes a great cross on paper and should lock down the traits of the mother but there is only one way to find out. So using the power of the internet and the talent of a few gifted growers, we set out to see what magic the little dark seeds held inside.
It was only fitting that Jem777 be the first to get the new cross started and we made sure that the green house boys got a few handfuls as well. Jem777 reported early strong smells and copious resin very early into budding and each female was very close in smell and growth patterns. I was treated to a nice care pack of buds of all of females and I was very happy with the results. Although the clone labeled #5 was selected by Jem777 as his favorite each plant produced very spicy exotic weed that was very potent. The hybrid was named The Flav based on its unique taste, a bouquet of floral oils and spices with a hint of Pine on the exhale.
The buzz is very fast and is comes on rapidly
I was at Jem777s place about 3 weeks before I got the e-mail about Big Book 4 and when I had to select a few strains for the Book it was good fortune I had just done a photo shoot of his Flav #5 and I had nice new pictures for Ed to work with.
The indoor plants were grown in Canna earth mix using Bio- Canna nutrients by Jem777 in a 5x5 Hydro Hut.
The outdoor Plant was grown in a medical garden by Kareem.
 This year High Times listed  The Flav as one of the Top Ten Strains of 2008


3. GROWTH FACTORS
A. Most suitable environment:
 The Plant does well both indoors and out finishing in late October.
B. If outdoor is it acclimated to a particular area, or best suited to a particular climate?
The Flav prefers warmer harvest temps to prevent mold and mildew on the dence buds
C. Preferred growing method for this variety: hydro soil either other: describe
sea of greenmulti-branch plant other: describe
The hybrid seems to thrive in any condition and even un-topped develops into a large plant with lots of lower and side D. Novel growth characteristics: Lower branches grow in a hook pattern towards the floor and must be supported well
E. How does this plant branch? Does it branch a little or a lot?
Topped it gets extremely wide with multiple growth shoots.
F. Does it have any unusual flowering characteristics?
Tight dense colas that get rock hard by harvest
G. What type of fertilizer use does it prefer?
She prefers less food than other plants and can be burned if pushed to hard
H. Average flowering time:
9 Weeks
I. Indoor-average time in days from forcing flowering to ripeness
 65 days
J. Outdoor-average time in days or month planted (indicate beginning, middle or end) 
Planted Mid June plants were huge by mid September and finished in late October
K. Average height of plant:
When this variety is grown using the above listed growing methods and ripening times, what is its average height
 Outdoors the plant shown was over 12 feet tall and 12 feet wide.

at the beginning and end of flowering? What are the minimum/maximum heights it reaches?
 Indoor, Budding a topped plant 30 we finished at 60


----------



## Qman

Great pics as always!


----------



## PencilHead

You know how to use the word _copious_ correctly--you drop the redundant word _amounts_ everyone feels the need to use.  Man, I was impressed with your knowledge, your skill-set and your choice of wing joints, but now I'm just blown away.


----------



## subcool

PencilHead said:
			
		

> You know how to use the word _copious_ correctly--you drop the redundant word _amounts_ everyone feels the need to use.  Man, I was impressed with your knowledge, your skill-set and your choice of wing joints, but now I'm just blown away.


It was probably just a good day I am not that sharp with english hehe.
Thanks for taking the time to respond even after doing this for some 12 years I still want positive feedback.
Sub


----------



## subcool

Years ago when I traveled to Amsterdam one of the first heavy Indicas I tried was AK-47. I loved the spicy fruity taste and if memory serves we actually got so high I was dosing sitting in Grey Area and Steve poked me and gave me a look that said I like ya Sub but you cant sleep in my tiny shop. We headed outside for fresh air and then across the street for Handmade Gourmet chocolates. I never forgot that experience, so we took some seeds back to grow out for nighttime medicine. This was 12 years ago and over the years I lost my female and lost contact with the guys that I gave cuts to or the other growers that I split the seeds with. In 2002 I grew out some seeds of AK-47 and I was really disappointed in the results. The strain was nothing like I remembered and each female was quite different from seed. Even Simon the breeder and owner of Serious seeds has stated openly that up to 100 AK-47 seeds would need to be started to find the one cherry female that everyone knew and loved back in the early 90s. I felt the male or something was lost and the AK-47 seeds sold now were in name only and I moved on to other clone only strains for my medicine. One famous grower Nebu was able to keep a cut and its regarded as one of the best Indica clones around but he is very tight with it as he uses the female to breed with.
Over the years from time to time I run across samples of AK-47 and I am always disappointed until this year. I have friend that is a caregiver that I give advise to, his first garden ever was featured in the Last TY in the article Whats in Your Garage we call him Dave. Dave called me two months ago and said one of his patience had a cutting of AK that came from seeds bought in 1994. I quickly looked online and found the release date of AK-47 of 1992 and at this point I got very interested. I asked if a bud sample was possible and he told me the plants were at 9 weeks and went 70 days and he would have some samples soon. True to his word he showed up about 2 weeks later with a few thick buds and shoved one under my nose. Smell like cherries? he asked. The thick oily smell was infused with Cherries and Spice and was the exact smell I remembered from the Grey Area so many years back. I asked for a cutting and sure enough 10 days later a little baby clone was delivered to me. I transplanted her into my soil and placed her in the vegetive room under a 1000 watt metal halide Hortilux Blue Bulb set up. She grew fast and immediately started pushing out wide Indica dominant fan leafs. She grew really fast and it didnt take long at all before she was a nice short bush with many heads. When she reached 30 in total plant height I placed her into 12/12 HPS lighting with 1200ppm CO2 added to boost growth rate. By day 30 nice colas were forming and we can already see resin in heavy concentrations on all leaves and even the stems. Even this early I am impressed with what I see and the cherry smell is starting to come on. The one trait we didnt like on this strain was the leaf weight it carries into the finish.
Unfortunately once it was cut the smell went away and the bud was mostly leaf and water so it wasn't kept. I was sad too as I was really hoping it was a decent version of this famous strain.

Like I say there not all keepers.


----------



## nvthis

Sub, if you like to talk strains as much as I like hearing about them, keep goin' brother! We're gonna get along famously 

Thanks for the word on the Flav


----------



## monkeybusiness

I, too, love reading this stuff. Thanks man!!


----------



## Qman

You're such a wealth of info *Sub! *thanks for all of your knowledge :hubba:


----------

